# Name that sampled piano . . .



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

Have a listen to this piano chordal test file (not a song, just a few chords etc.) and let me know what piano library you think it is. The answer may surprise you:


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 16, 2020)

No idea but it sounds like a piano with not many layers (less than 5 ??). Nice timbre and character.


----------



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> No idea but it sounds like a piano with not many layers (less than 5 ??). Nice timbre and character.


Yes, it's pretty bright all the way through the dynamics, but is really punchy and fun to play. I'll give it 24 hours before revealing what it is.


----------



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

Another test. Different settings with more dynamics:


----------



## fantasy sound (Jul 16, 2020)

My sixth sense tells me it's not Pianoteq for sure

I like the sound of it. 
My guess would be NI Grandeur. Sounds nice and full, but a bit underrated library.


----------



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

fantasy sound said:


> My sixth sense tells me it's not Pianoteq for sure
> 
> I like the sound of it.
> My guess would be NI Grandeur. Sounds nice and full, but a bit underrated library.


Good guess but no.


----------



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

@keepitsimple - any guesses?


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

No idea really, it could be any library with the 300000 zillion piano libraries nowadays.

This maybe?






Mason & Hamlin Model A – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk






Or

One of Sampletekk pianos cuz that tone sounds familiar.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Sonivox Eighty-Eight


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2020)

I'd say it's not a Steinway.
As you say "The answer may surprise you", maybe it's the unreleased 1988 Connelly Chapel Baldwin Grand which is hopefully finished now?

Or Sampletekk 7CG?
Wavesfactory Mercury? (Although that wouldn't be too surprising)

I like the ambience in the sound. Once the piano is revealed, please let us know if that comes from room mics, IRs or some other reverb.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 17, 2020)

Sounds very much like a physical keyboard piano preset (Yamaha?) with very limited sampling.

Same sample stretched across way too many keys. Although maybe I just find the tone strange in places. Fairly static sounding too.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Interesting responses - keep them coming


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice playing. 

I'll have a musically uneducated guess and throw an XLN Audio piano into the ring.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> or some other reverb.


Melda MReverb MB


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> Nice playing.
> 
> I'll have a musically uneducated guess and throw an XLN Audio piano into the ring.


Ha - thanks, but the playing is just random test stuff. Interesting guess - I can hear the similarities but it's not XLN audio.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Sounds very much like a physical keyboard piano preset (Yamaha?) with very limited sampling.
> 
> Same sample stretched across way too many keys. Although maybe I just find the tone strange in places. Fairly static sounding too.


Are you referring to the 1st or 2nd example?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I'd say it's not a Steinway.
> As you say "The answer may surprise you", maybe it's the unreleased 1988 Connelly Chapel Baldwin Grand which is hopefully finished now?
> 
> Or Sampletekk 7CG?
> ...


Not the unreleased Wholesounds 1988 Baldwin Grand - I have no insider knowledge of where that's at apart from "Coming Soon". Not a Sampletekk piano or Wavesfactory Mercury, but good ears - they are tonally similar


----------



## harmaes (Jul 17, 2020)

Ivory Italian Grand is also a Fazioli but doesn't sound as bright to me.
True Keys Italian Grand? Also reminded me a bit of Production Voices Concert Grand but that's a steinway or the simple sam steinway.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> No idea really, it could be any library with the 300000 zillion piano libraries nowadays.


+1

This is my official reply as well!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Not the unreleased Wholesounds 1988 Baldwin Grand - I have no insider knowledge of where that's at apart from "Coming Soon". Not a Sampletekk piano or Wavesfactory Mercury, but good ears - they are tonally similar


Notice Craig carefully NOT mentioning Sonivox, because he doesn’t want to call out the winner yet. Also, I guessed the reverb


----------



## harmaes (Jul 17, 2020)

Nocturne Baby Grand?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 17, 2020)

Man, I actually lost some sleep over this. 
Some of the notes REALLY stick out to me, I'm pretty sure I've used this piano before, 
but I can't for the life of me figure out which one it is.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Notice Craig carefully NOT mentioning Sonivox, because he doesn’t want to call out the winner yet. Also, I guessed the reverb


Sorry Doc. Next!


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Man, I actually lost some sleep over this.
> Some of the notes REALLY stick out to me, I'm pretty sure I've used this piano before,
> but I can't for the life of me figure out which one it is.


Ha - please don't lose sleep - it's too important to your health!


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

harmaes said:


> Nocturne Baby Grand?


No - Nocturne Baby Grand won't go that bright.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Sorry Doc. Next!


Was I at least right about the reverb?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

All the pianos it is NOT:

NI Grandeur
Sampletekk Pianos
Sampletank Pianos
Sonivox Eighty-Eight
Wavesfactory Mercury
A physical keyboard piano preset
A real acoustic piano
XLN Audio pianos
Ivory Italian Grand (or any Synthogy piano)
Production Voices Pianos
Nocturne Baby Grand
Pianoteq
LABS Felt Piano 
Chocolate Audio pianos
UVI acoustic pianos
East West pianos
e-instruments pianos
Imperfect Samples Pianos
Any Native Instruments/Galaxy Instruments Pianos
VI Labs TrueKeys Pianos
Arturia Pianos
Acoustic Samples pianos
Any Garritan Piano
Sound Magic/Neo Pianos
Pianowave pianos
Steinberg The Grand
Xperimenta Due pianos
ArtVista pianos
VSL pianos


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Was I at least right about the reverb?


Sorry to say but wrong again. It does have an additional Reverb though, so half a point for that 
It's run through a touch of East West Spaces (ACME Storage A TS RR 1.2s)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Sorry to say but wrong again. It does have an additional Reverb though, so half a point for that
> It's run through a touch of East West Spaces (ACME room 1.2 sec)


Damn!!! Hehe


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's a clue: There are more than one in it's collection.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2020)

Chocolate Audio Model 7?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Chocolate Audio Model 7?


I can hear why you think that but no - none of the Chocolate Audio pianos.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 17, 2020)

Some upright piano from the UVI Key Suite Accoustic?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Some upright piano from the UVI Key Suite Accoustic?


Sorry George - good guess but none of the UVI pianos.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

East west Steinway


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> East west Steinway


Ah, I see (hear) you reasoning but no, none of the East West pianos.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2020)

Eastwest C7?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Eastwest C7?


See above.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Okay....at this point then it’s either one of the e-instruments pianos or one of Imperfect Samples pianos.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Okay....at this point then it’s either one of the e-instruments pianos or one of Imperfect Samples pianos.


Guess again.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Time out: as a break from guessing, what is your opinion of the sound?


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 17, 2020)

I think it could be one of those old NI classic piano collection, at best.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Second demo sounds really good. I like it.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I think it could be one of those old NI classic piano collection, at best.


Your on the right track with "old" but none of the NI Pianos.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Are we having fun?


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't reveal yet, give me 5 minutes (please).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

UVI Model D


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Time out: as a break from guessing, what is your opinion of the sound?


The sound is neutral and has no charachter/overtones and minimal (if non existent) RRs, yet with its brightness could be exactly what one needs to pierce through a dense mix and effortlessly get a good end result.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

True Keys Italian grand.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> UVI Model D


None of the UVI pianos. I've updated the list of pianos it's NOT here:





Name that sampled piano . . .


Nocturne Baby Grand?




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> None of the UVI pianos. I've updated the list of pianos it's NOT here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is so fast paced; I simply cannot keep up. Hmmm. Collection + older = Arturia Japanese Grand?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> True Keys Italian grand.


Sorry to say but no.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This thread is so fast paced; I simply cannot keep up. Hmmm. Collection + older = Arturia Japanese Grand?


Getting warm (but not an Arturia Piano)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Arturia German. Stop the clock.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh and I noticed a separate reverb. EW Spaces by any chance?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Getting warm (but not an Arturia Piano)


Ouch haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

So, an older C7 that is part of a collection.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So, an older C7 that is part of a collection.


Haha! Do you think you could be any more vague?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Haha! Do you think you could be any more vague?!


I was recapping the clues for my fellow forum members and game participants haha. Not guessing!


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Well i know it's not the C7 from them because i own it, so i think it's Acoustic Samples Academic Grand.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Well i know it's not the C7 from them because i own it, so i think it's Acoustic Samples Academic Grand.


No piano from Acoustic Samples.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

I am now frantically browsing all @Simeon videos to come up with more names


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 17, 2020)

Piano from GPO?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I am now frantically browsing all @Simeon videos to come up with more names


Ah! Follow that line of enquiry


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Got it!


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Piano from GPO?


Oooh. Nice guess out of left field but no.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

TVBO ^


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> TVBO ^


You were on the trail Doc but lost your way. See the list here:





Name that sampled piano . . .


Nocturne Baby Grand?




vi-control.net


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

This is definitely not a C7. I eats C7s for breakfast and this is no C7.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Is it the free Piano One ? But that's a C7.....


----------



## rottoy (Jul 17, 2020)

Is it any of the Pianowave pianos?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Is it the free Piano One ? But that's a C7.....


No, none of the Sound Magic/Neo Pianos.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Is it any of the Pianowave pianos?


Wow! Now you're going way back . . . but no.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Steinberg The Grand.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Interested to hear more opinions on the sound . . . Good, Bad, Indifferent?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Steinberg The Grand.


A very good guess but no.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

I already gave mine. Second file you attached sounds really good. Rich and full of character.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

FYI, the 2 examples are from the same library.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes I know but the second file showcased it really good.


----------



## slobajudge (Jul 17, 2020)

Xperimenta due C7


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

slobajudge said:


> Xperimenta due C7


Love those Xperimenta Due pianos but no.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Can’t be Art Vista pianos. VG3 sounds more “vintage” then your examples.

🧐


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Can’t be Art Vista pianos. VG3 sounds more “vintage” then your examples.
> 
> 🧐


None of the ArtVista pianos (which I rate very highly).


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

VSL bosey (the old one) ?


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> VSL bosey (the old one) ?


Ah, nice try. The old VSL Bosendorfer Imperial or Vienna Imperial (both of which I have) do have that bright, cutting tone. But alas . . . no.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

I think got it. Can’t believe it took me so long.

Truepianos (4front).


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> I think got it. Can’t believe it took me so long.
> 
> Truepianos (4front).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I am now frantically browsing all @Simeon videos to come up with more names


@Simeon ! There you are! Help! DM me hahaha. I’ll pay you.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

You know it's a shame they stopped updating those pianos. Those were truly revolutionary in the times they were released.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @Simeon ! There you are! Help! DM me hahaha. I’ll pay you.


Never mind haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> I think got it. Can’t believe it took me so long.
> 
> Truepianos (4front).


I congratulate you, Sir!


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

OK some details. The first example is the "Diamond" preset. An in-your-face piano sound reminiscent of some early Yamaha stage pianos. Cuts like a knife (to quote Bryan Adams). The second example is their "Sapphire" preset. Both run through Esat West Spaces reverb (ACME Storage A TS RR 1.2s)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

@CGR You’re onto something here. Every friday?


----------



## slobajudge (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> I think got it. Can’t believe it took me so long.
> 
> Truepianos (4front).


Congratulations, good memory and ears !


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> You know it's a shame they stopped updating those pianos. Those were truly revolutionary in the times they were released.


I agree. They seemed to strike a very interesting blend of sampling & physical modelling which showed great promise. FYI, George Yohng from VSL was part of the development team, so their DNA was first class.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

slobajudge said:


> Congratulations, good memory and ears !


Nah. He just DM’ed Simeon minutes before I did.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Nah. He just DM’ed Simeon minutes before I did.


Haha! I'd be interested to hear Simeon's current thoughts on TruePianos.


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you all for contributing - that was fun.

So, same time next Friday . . .?


----------



## slobajudge (Jul 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Nah. He just DM’ed Simeon minutes before I did.


No matter, still you are both better than me


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).


----------



## CGR (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).


It's certainly a good exercise in critical listening.


----------



## Simeon (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Haha! I'd be interested to hear Simeon's current thoughts on TruePianos.



Well, I agree with you that they were at the forefront (4Front) of virtual pianos. I was fortunate to be an early tester with Roel and George which was such an amazing opportunity. They actually rolled a version of TruePianos into Cakewalk (Amber).
I also am so amazed to see the work that George has continued to do with VSL in creating their Synchron pianos.

Sometimes you just can’t see the Forest because of the trees.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).


Paging @Mike Greene


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).


Excellent suggestion. Do it whenever you can spare the time and feel like it Craig. A piano subforum IS a nice idea though! Curated by @CGR, @Simeon, @newman and a few other experts. With a special section dedicated to “Name that piano”.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Are you referring to the 1st or 2nd example?


Oh, I only noticed the 1st one and mean that one therefore. The second one sounds better... maybe some of the notes of the first one reminded me of my old (Yamaha) keyboard piano preset and therefore that negative reaction as a whole 

Ah, just read they are different presets in the source library.


----------



## Simeon (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).



I second that idea seeing there are just so many dedicated piano libraries out there. Also one of the most critical things to develop is listening skills. It becomes invaluable as when you have so many options out there to be able to hear and recognize what particular instrument would be the most appropriate.

Great ideas everyone!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2020)

Simeon said:


> I second that idea seeing there are just so many dedicated piano libraries out there. Also one of the most critical things to develop is listening skills. It becomes invaluable as when you have so many options out there to be able to hear and recognize what particular instrument would be the most appropriate.
> 
> Great ideas everyone!


Yes, but if we fail to develop listening skills and need more than 2 pages to guess the piano, we should stop collecting so many piano VIs because we can't tell the difference anyway


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 17, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Yes, but if we fail to develop listening skills and need more than 2 pages to guess the piano, we should stop collecting so many piano VIs because we can't tell the difference anyway


What a genius logic. Who hurt you in the past ?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> What a genius logic. Who hurt you in the past ?


???

Don't worry, I was just joking. I had a lot of fun with this thread and I'm really looking forward to more name-the-piano challenges.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 17, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Heck do it everyday. Let Mike create a subforum for you (I’m serious).





doctoremmet said:


> Paging @Mike Greene


I haven't read the thread, so I'm not sure what subforum this would be (start a new topic in the forum suggestions section if this is serious), but bear in mind I'm reluctant to create even more sub-forums unless there's an actual need for it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 17, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I haven't read the thread, so I'm not sure what subforum this would be (start a new topic in the forum suggestions section if this is serious), but bear in mind I'm reluctant to create even more sub-forums unless there's an actual need for it.


Rightfully so Mike. I @ messaged you half jokingly. But this “Name the piano” quiz was fun. And it sort of inspired the idea of having a separate “space” for all things “piano”, where piano VI experts like Craig (@CGR) and @Simeon and others could create their own threads. Of course they already can


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 17, 2020)

Simeon said:


> I second that idea seeing there are just so many dedicated piano libraries out there. Also one of the most critical things to develop is listening skills. It becomes invaluable as when you have so many options out there to be able to hear and recognize what particular instrument would be the most appropriate.
> 
> Great ideas everyone!


I need to do this on a different computer with better speakers. Most of the time, they sound alike on my phone speakers or my desktop/nonmusic computer.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

This was great fun! I've just gone through the entire thread in the last 10 mintues. I loved the sound, bright, forceful, so much so that in another tab I've TruePianos store open and I've hovering over the order now button!

But I've become a piano sample library collector recently and i'm trying to ween myself off this addiction!

I need to make a list of all those I've got as I've lost track, I know it includes a few of the NI ones; The Grandeur, The Maverick, The Gentleman, Alicia Keys, The Giant, then also Addictive Keys Modern Upright, also the Steinberg Halion 6 pianos; Raven and Eagle, the UVI Model D, Labs Soft Piano, Reason Studios Radical Pianos and the most recent addition, which was supposed to be the last one for at least a month or so is Cinesamples Piano in Blue. 

Yet now I'm still looking at this TruePianos one too! Too many libraries, too little time!

Although they'll probably end up on my wish list, what are peoples favourite piano libraries, for the simple pleasure and fun of sitting down and playing?

Many thanks all!

Andy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> what are peoples favourite piano libraries, for the simple pleasure and fun of sitting down and playing?


People who know me will be bored by me constantly repeating myself. But here are some of my favourite pianos:

- Sonic Atoms Novel Piano (free!)
- Whole Sounds 1954 Baldwin (cool for classical and jazz/blues)
- Piano In Blue (great background story, love the sound, struggle with the velocity curve)
- UVI Augmented Piano (that Pleyel sound, and all the weird stuff)
- Westwood Instruments ALT Piano (my latest and greatest new toy)
- Spitfire Originals Felt ($29!)
- Xperimenta Due - piano 2 (Yamaha C3)

And my favorite piano of all time:
- 8dio 1985 Passionate Piano (Yamaha C5, una corda, staccato, basically all settings sound good)

Edit, afterthought: actually I have had a lot of fun playing the UVI Model D the other day


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> People who know me will be bored by me constantly repeating myself. But here are some of my favourite pianos:
> 
> - Sonic Atoms Novel Piano (free!)
> - Whole Sounds 1954 Baldwin (cool for classical and jazz/blues)
> ...



Wow! Thanks you so much for this, I would never get bored by such lists, it's all fascinating stuff.

I love the Piano in Blue too, especially the back story, I've loved reading up on that. To think I can play the piano sound from Miles Davis Kind of Blue is awesome, love this kind of thing. I've been listening to that album this week, on the back of reading about it on the CineSamples site, it's all been an education for me.

Talking of the velocity curve on Piano In Blue, what keyboard controller are you playing it from? I've only last week bought the M-Audio Hammer 88 and I adore it! It's so new, I've not yet got into trying the velocity curves on it yet, but it's playing fine so far, love the feel of it.

You do know that all the above is going into my "Pianos to try..." text file on the Desktop here, but I'm far from complaining, loving it in fact, even just reading up on the history of some of these pianos is a great education for me!

Thanks again, much appreciated, off to Google your list right now!

PS. I saw the YouTube demo of TruePianos, sounds amazing and it's from 2006! I've not ordered it yet, tempted to try the 40 day test version!

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Wow! Thanks you so much for this, I would never get bored by such lists, it's all fascinating stuff.


I know, as I am partial to such lists myself haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Wow! Thanks you so much for this, I would never get bored by such lists, it's all fascinating stuff.
> 
> I love the Piano in Blue too, especially the back story, I've loved reading up on that. To think I can play the piano sound from Miles Davis Kind of Blue is awesome, love this kind of thing. I've been listening to that album this week, on the back of reading about it on the CineSamples site, it's all been an education for me.
> 
> ...


Definitely watch the UVI Augmented Piano showcase video by Louis Couka. It is in fact so good, there was a recent thread on here praising just that one video. Oh, and the piano is also very good


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Whole Sounds 1954 Baldwin (cool for classical and jazz/blues)


The developer of this one @DanMcKinney is a regular on this forum. He will release another Baldwin Grand soon, I believe a 1988 model recorded in a chapel.

The 1954 Baldwin is generally regarded as a top tier piano by some of the piano experts on VI-C. And by me  It is also a piano that I play very frequently. It just sounds good and is responsive.

But fair warning; I hardly know the real popular pianos, the Garritan CFX, the VSL Bösendorfer, Pianoteq and dozens more are totally unknown to me.

Have you subscribed to @Simeon yet on YT? That man is such a joy to watch, and can tell us mere mortals a thing or two about pianos!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The developer of this one @DanMcKinney is a regular on this forum. He will release another Baldwin Grand soon, I believe a 1988 model recorded in a chapel.
> 
> The 1954 Baldwin is generally regarded as a top tier piano by some of the piano experts on VI-C. And by me  It is also a piano that I play very frequently. It just sounds good and is responsive.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, this is fabulous info, thank you! I've the UVI Augmented Piano showcase playing on YT as we type! In another tab that TruePianos store is still open!!!! I've so many to try out now thanks to your list!  This is great stuff. Will definitely subscribe to @Simeon on TY, I'm trying to learn as much about this all as I can! 

The rest of my night is now planned, going though that list! 

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> To think I can play the piano sound from Miles Davis Kind of Blue is awesome, love this kind of thing.


You can also play Freddy Mercury’s piano.









Grand Rhapsody Piano – Virtual Instrument | Waves


Sampled from the Fazioli F228 grand piano housed at London’s Metropolis Studios – the very piano played on Grammy-winning hits such as Adele’s Hello.




www.waves.com





I have and love a lot of Waves stuff and their clavinet plugin and Flow Motion FM synth is excellent. But I don’t know this one. It may be cool, but it doesn’t seem to have attracted a lot of attention on this forum.

Btw, sometimes the cheaper instruments get ignored. By now I have learned that may not in all cases mean that the actual instrument sucks. On the contrary...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> The rest of my night is now planned, going though that list!


It’s time for bed here. Have lots of fun!!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s time for bed here. Have lots of fun!!



Thank you! I am already, I've Freddie's and Adele's piano to try out too! What can I say, THANK YOU!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

__





How to Make a Sample Library Video (Especially Piano)


I'm talking about demonstration of a library, not a walkthrough. I think that this UVI video, which I came across yesterday, is in a different league from most. If people have seen demo videos that impressed them, please offer a link. I'd like to see other good examples. The UVI video looks...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> You can also play Freddy Mercury’s piano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I love the lesser known ones, the slightly unusual, less mainstream or big name ones. I love one's with history, such as the Piano In Blue. I've also spent way too much time over at PianoBook and downloading their pianos. Some fascinating stories there about the individual pianos and their histories, when you sit down to play them, knowing the history definitely influences how and what you play. I love that!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Yes, I love the lesser known ones, the slightly unusual, less mainstream or big name ones. I love one's with history, such as the Piano In Blue. I've also spent way too much time over at PianoBook and downloading their pianos. Some fascinating stories there about the individual pianos and their histories, when you sit down to play them, knowing the history definitely influences how and what you play. I love that!


Yes I know exactly what you mean. As a matter of fact, I may actually pull the trigger on the Adèle Fabioli.

For a number of reasons:
- the story is fascinating
- it does not require Kontakt (sometimes I like to just open a plugin with less real estate taken in my DAW)
- it is cheap
- I generally like Waves instruments
but mainly just the notion I get to play “that” piano. I know, we’re suckered in by marketing. But boy, am I a romantic fool hahaha.

Again have fun. And let us know which one you liked and which you didn’t


----------



## Andy Davidson (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes I know exactly what you mean. As a matter of fact, I may actually pull the trigger on the Adèle Fabioli.
> 
> For a number of reasons:
> - the story is fascinating
> ...



I'll keep you posted for sure! I'd seen the Adele one before and almost bought it then, but got the Addictive Keys Modern Upright instead, now off to have another look at it! Now I'm truly spoilt for choice!


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2020)

Here we go again for those interested (@keepitsimple). Another sampled piano to have a guess at. A little bit of it's internal reverb applied plus some subtle compression & limiting on the master output:


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes I know exactly what you mean. As a matter of fact, I may actually pull the trigger on the Adèle Fabioli.
> 
> For a number of reasons:
> - the story is fascinating
> ...


Before buying the waves grande rhapsody you should watch this video from @Simeon where he compares it to wavesfactory mercury, which is a (Kontakt) library of the same piano in the same studio. I lost interest in the waves mercury afterwards. (Your purchase nicht get more expensive, though. The sale has ended recently. )


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 24, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here we go again for those interested (@keepitsimple). Another sampled piano to have a guess at. A little bit of it's internal reverb applied plus some subtle compression & limiting on the master output:


There are some audible overtones ringing after each note. Even the notes with a lower velocity are bright (but not thin).

Maybe the Ravenscroft 275?


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> There are some audible overtones ringing after each note. Even the notes with a lower velocity are bright (but not thin).
> 
> Maybe the Ravenscroft 275?



A good guess, but not the Ravenscroft 275.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 24, 2020)

Difficult with no hints, i have 3 or 4 in mind. First:

Emotional Piano


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Difficult with no hints, i have 3 or 4 in mind. First:
> 
> Emotional Piano


Sorry, not Soundiron's Emotional Piano. OK, a hint: The piano is of German origin.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 25, 2020)

Light & Sound Concert Grand.
(I'm just noticing as I visit the manufacturers websites of the pianos of which I think might it might be the one, and as I listen to the demos, it seems most of the the websites have a demo made by @CGR)


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 25, 2020)

CinePiano


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Light & Sound Concert Grand.
> (I'm just noticing as I visit the manufacturers websites of the pianos of which I think might it might be the one, and as I listen to the demos, it seems most of the the websites have a demo made by @CGR)


Well, that was over not long after it started! Well picked. Yes the Light & Sound Concert Grand (a Hamburg Steinway Model C - one of only two I know of which have been sampled). I have created a number of demos for various developers, but with the exception of the more recent Pianoteq models where I have been part of the beta team, I've paid for my licenses, so 'I have no horse in this race' as the saying goes.

I'll put up a more challenging one next!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yes the Light & Sound Concert Grand (a Hamburg Steinway Model C - one of one of two I know of which have been sampled)


Doesn’t this one also have a backstory? I seem to recall this one. Didn’t Pink Floyd or The Stones record some stuff in that Irish studio, with this actual piano? I have never been able to find more than mere hints though, whereas I’d like to know the exact track(s)...


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Doesn’t this one also have a backstory? I seem to recall this one. Didn’t Pink Floyd or The Stones record some stuff in that Irish studio, with this actual piano? I have never been able to find more than mere hints though, whereas I’d like to know the exact track(s)...


Yes, I think maybe Bowie used that piano (?) plus it was also the piano chosen by the composer for the Soundtrack for the film "My Left Foot"


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

Apparently the Light & Sound Concert Grand is up for a complete re-sampling and re-launch at some stage when Covid-19 restrictions ease. The developer stated it would be a free update for the original purchasers of L&S Concert Grand.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yes, I think maybe Bowie used that piano (?) plus it was also the piano chosen by the composer for the Soundtrack for the film "My Left Foot"


I have been meaning to delve in and figure out which artist did what album when in that studio. For instance, was U2’s New Years Day recorded there? I want to make a playlist with all the rocksongs that have this piano on them


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> Apparently the Light & Sound Concert Grand is up for a complete re-sampling and re-launch at some stage when Covid-19 restrictions ease. The developer stated it would be a free update for the original purchasers of L&S Concert Grand.


Good intel! Thx Craig.


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

From the website:

_This Steinway C piano was hand picked by Elmer Bernstein (while composing the score for 'My Left Foot') from the Steinway factory in Hamburg. Word spread across the industry and it soon made a name for itself as an exceptional sounding piano. Nowadays, many artists will record at Windmill Lane specifically to use this piano.

Artists who have performed on this piano include Elvis Costello, David Bowie, Van Morrison, R.E.M, Ben Folds, The Rolling Stones and Lady Gaga._


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you know the people that run the studio / L&S? Can we reach out to them somehow?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> Artists who have performed on this piano include Elvis Costello, David Bowie, Van Morrison, R.E.M, Ben Folds, The Rolling Stones and Lady Gaga.


Totally awe inspiring list. I need to find out the respective albums of the recording artists and identify piano tracks haha!


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Do you know the people that run the studio / L&S? Can we reach out to them somehow?


Sorry I don't Doc. I've had a few email exchanges with the developer Paul, but nothing else.


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

The Steinway Model C (227cm) is not a very common model out in venues or studios. I've played one, and they are quite distinct compared to the smaller Model B (211cm) and larger Model D Concert Grand (274cm). There is a Hamburg Steinway Model C in the Recital Centre here in Melbourne. Saw a solo Neil Finn (ex. Split Enz & Crowded House) concert about 5 years ago where he played it. Sounded amazing - then again, it WAS Neil Finn - his music sounds great on an old upright piano!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> Saw a solo Neil Finn (ex. Split Enz & Crowded House) concert about 5 years ago where he played it.


That man does NOT need an introduction mate! What a talented guy he is (and his brother). Brilliant stuff.
Also: thanks for sharing some of your extremely wel developed piano expertise on here! Much appreciated, as always!


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

OK, given that previous one lasted fully 10 minutes before it was identified, how about this:


----------



## rottoy (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, given that previous one lasted fully 10 minutes before it was identified, how about this:


8Dio 1928 Steinway?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

rottoy said:


> 8Dio 1928 Steinway?


Paging @Troels Folmann for verification. The original is in his living room


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, given that previous one lasted fully 10 minutes before it was identified, how about this:


It sounds good but this time I have to give up, I do not recognize this one sadly...


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 25, 2020)

It sounds like there is some sort of stereo flanging going on. @CGR, did you use any fx (apart from compressor or reverb) or does the piano sound like that out of the box?


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

rottoy said:


> 8Dio 1928 Steinway?


No, not the 8Dio 1928 Steinway, but that does sound similar.


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> It sounds like there is some sort of stereo flanging going on. @CGR, did you use any fx (apart from compressor or reverb) or does the piano sound like that out of the box?


No FX added, apart from some of its built-in reverb. It is a mix of 2 mic sets so the flanging is possibly a result of some phase issues between the mics.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 25, 2020)

Heavyocity ASCEND?


----------



## CGR (Jul 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Heavyocity ASCEND?


No - don't own that one.


----------



## CGR (Jul 26, 2020)

OK, for the sake of not leaving this hanging, that last piano is the 8Dio 1971 Estonia Grand, which does have a similar character to their 1928 Steinway, but with more of a swirling/flanging tone and a deeper bass. Interesting Piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, for the sake of not leaving this hanging, that last piano is the 8Dio 1971 Estonia Grand, which does have a similar character to their 1928 Steinway, but with more of a swirling/flanging tone and a deeper bass. Interesting Piano.


Interesting! Never heard that one. 1971 is my year of birth


----------



## CGR (Aug 20, 2020)

OK, it's been a few weeks since the last one, so for all my fellow piano tragics out there, here's another "Name That Piano" as we lead into the weekend.

This time it's some Melodramatic Pop in the form of my cover of the Split Enz song "I Hope I Never" from their 1980 album True Colours. Written by founding member & singer Tim Finn:


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

Nice song pick!

I am going to go with Arturia Piano V2 - Concert Grand.


----------



## CGR (Aug 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Nice song pick!
> 
> I am going to go with Arturia Piano V2 - Concert Grand.


Yep - one of the big ones for Split Enz. Thanks for the guess but it's not any Arturia Piano (or any modelled piano for that matter)


----------



## chasmanian (Aug 20, 2020)

no clue what piano.
and never heard the song before.

but wow, really CGR.
that is a tour de force of playing mister.
like iii yiii yiii.
powerful, moving, beautiful.
you are an amazing piano player!!


----------



## CGR (Aug 20, 2020)

chasmanian said:


> no clue what piano.
> and never heard the song before.
> 
> but wow, really CGR.
> ...


Ha - aww shucks!!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 20, 2020)

Pianoteq YC5?


----------



## CGR (Aug 20, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Pianoteq YC5?


Good guess but no, it isn't a modelled piano (so rules out Pianoteq, Arturia & TruePianos).


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 20, 2020)

CGR said:


> Good guess but no, it isn't a modelled piano (so rules out Pianoteq, Arturia & TruePianos).


Ah, should have read your reply to doctoremmet


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Ah, should have read your reply to doctoremmet


Obviously there are some characteristics in there that have tripped our “modeled piano” traps


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

Gonna have a second go:
Pearl Concert Grand 2


----------



## CGR (Aug 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Gonna have a second go:
> Pearl Concert Grand 2


Yes, it's bright like Pearl, but no it's not a Yamaha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

VSL Vienna Imperial

(TOTALLY off topic. But I have been meaning to ask you and @Simeon whether you’ve ever had the pleasure of playing or test driving the XSample Steinway. The compositions that @Hans Josef has made feature it frequently and I seem to love every single note of it... I have no idea about its specs really (and I typically do not REALLY care - I think it has four dynamic layers), but would love one of you guys to demo it at some point... )






xsample_steinway_b







xsample.de


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 21, 2020)

Production Voices Estate Grand?


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> VSL Vienna Imperial
> 
> (TOTALLY off topic. But I have been meaning to ask you and @Simeon whether you’ve ever had the pleasure of playing or test driving the XSample Steinway. The compositions that @Hans Josef has made feature it frequently and I seem to love every single note of it... I have no idea about its specs really (and I typically do not REALLY care - I think it has four dynamic layers), but would love one of you guys to demo it at some point... )
> 
> ...


Not any VSL piano 

Yep I have the Xsample Steinway B. It's very alive sounding, and has really long (25-30 sec) sustain pedal up & down note samples. Surprisingly good to play despite it's modest number of sampled dynamic layers. The GUI is a little confusing though. Here's some simple stuff I played with it testing it's built in convolution reverb:


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Production Voices Estate Grand?


I like your thinking, but it's none of the Production Voices pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> Not any VSL piano
> 
> Yep I have the Xsample Steinway B. It's very alive sounding, and has really long (25-30 sec) sustain pedal up & down note samples. Surprisingly good to play despite it's modest number of sampled dynamic layers. The GUI is a little confusing though. Here's some simple stuff I played with it testing it's built in convolution reverb:


Cool! Thanks. I know the GUI by now - it’s deep but once you grasp it, it works well. I have the Contemporary Solo Strings and those have had a terrible GAS inducing effect haha. The woodwinds, brass, Steinway are all so good! Anyway - not to derail this thread any further...

LS Concert Grand C?


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! Thanks. I know the GUI by now - it’s deep but once you grasp it, it works well. I have the Contemporary Solo Strings and those have had a terrible GAS inducing effect haha. The woodwinds, brass, Steinway are all so good! Anyway - not to derail this thread any further...
> 
> LS Concert Grand C?



Not that one - but a similar clear & chiseled tone.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> Not that one - but a similar clear & chiseled tone.


I knew it... we’re looking for a German Steinway folks... I’ve gotten us that far. I will now wait for people further west to wake up and chime in!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

I thought straight way, ah ha, that's modelled! Then read a few comments... nope, it's not!

So wild guess time, it's very bright... so either "Waves Rhapsody Grand" or "WavesFactory Mercury" ?

Any another variation of the Fazioli...? There's an Italian one... can't remember the name!! Something like "The Italian Grand..."?

Enough of me waffling, final answer: WavesFactory Mercury ???


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I thought straight way, ah ha, that's modelled! Then read a few comments... nope, it's not!
> 
> So wild guess time, it's very bright... so either "Waves Rhapsody Grand" or "WavesFactory Mercury" ?
> 
> ...


Very astute reasoning here guys. I'm impressed with your listening skills, but it's not the Waves or Wavesfactory Fazioli, or any Fazioli for that matter. @doctoremmet - you're on the right track!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

A big hint - it's an old one


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> A big hint - it's an old one



Ah ha! UVI Model D...?

Or SONiVOX Eighty Eight Ensemble...?

Out of the two, I'd go SoNiVox...?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

Or maybe Addictive Keys Studio Grand...?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> UVI Model D...?
> 
> Or SONiVOX Eighty Eight Ensemble...


If it’s the Model D I’ll eat my hat. The piano is fairly bright so Sonivox is a very good contender. I second Andy on this one. (Also, I’m pretty sure I used both as guesses in a prior round haha).


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

The Eighty Eight has always had a slightly “almost too bright / attacky” character, which could explain the initial idea of a modeled piano?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> If it’s the Model D I’ll eat my hat. The piano is fairly bright so Sonivox is a very good contender. I second Andy on this one. (Also, I’m pretty sure I used both as guesses in a prior round haha).



Yep! I typed UVI Model D but afterthought realised I was thinking Addictive Keys Studio Grand! But then I don't think that's bright enough!

Eighty eight ensemble - let's see!!!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

@doctoremmet - You don't need to buy another hat! Not the Sonivox 88 or Addictive Keys Grand (or Modern Upright) either.

So it's NOT:
• a modelled piano
• any Fazioli
• any VSL piano
• any UVI piano (or UVI based sampled piano)
• Sonivox 88 Ensemble
• Addictive Keys
• any EzKeys piano
• any Cinesamples piano
• L&S Concert Grand Steinway C
• any internal piano sound from a keyboard or digital piano
• any piano from 8dio
• any stock DAW piano

It is a German Grand . . . .


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Eastwest Bösendörfer 290. It’s German, the sound fits IIRC and it IS an old one...


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Eastwest Bösendörfer 290. It’s German, the sound fits IIRC and it IS an old one...


You're in the ballpark being of a similar era when released but no (BTW Bosendorfer are Austrian)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> You're in the ballpark being of a similar era when released but no (BTW Bosendorfer are Austrian)


Good point haha, just realized they were


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

Wild guess mode... True Keys German? Don't think this one is bright enough and the upper register is very different... mmm.....


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Eastwest Bechstein 280?


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Wild guess mode... True Keys German? Don't think this one is bright enough and the upper register is very different... mmm.....


None of the TrueKeys/VI Labs pianos.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Eastwest Bechstein 280?


Now that's a winner I reckon! Great call!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Eastwest Bechstein 280?


You're on the case Doc - close!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Now that's a winner I reckon! Great call!


Close but no cigar!


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2020)

This is probably way off, but it sort of sounds like the EWQLSO Steinway B to me.


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Those EWQL pianos still sound good. Any more guesses?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> Those EWQL pianos still sound good. Any more guesses?



I'm out of guesses now, awaiting with anticipation either the winner or the reveal!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

kmaster said:


> This is probably way off, but it sort of sounds like the EWQL Steinway B to me.


BINGO!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

A huge well done @kmaster ! I need more practice!


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> BINGO!


HA! I thought those overly-clicky attacks sounded familiar.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

As usual the main question here is: Gold or Platinum? (Seeing that I have HO Gold)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

kmaster said:


> This is probably way off, but it sort of sounds like the EWQLSO Steinway B to me.


Congrats! Andy and I should really have stayed with Steinway. Next time we’ll methodically work down a list!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Well, that was fun! As usual. Thank you Craig!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks for playing everyone. The East West Steinway B was the first third party sampled piano I bought, around the same time as the PMI Bosendorfer 290SE, both for the EXS24 format. Quite primative compared to today's sampled pianos, but they both had samples with the sustain pedal down & up, and in the case of the EW Steinway B, long, un-looped samples.

I got in touch with the musician/producer who sampled that Steinway B - it was his personal piano and he sampled it at his apartment over several sessions, and paid great attention to tuning and mic placement. It only has 3 velocity layers so it's a little "blunt" but still impressive I think given how long ago it was sampled. It was later repackaged and released in the Play engine, and is still available as an East West 25th Anniversary collection instrument.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Congrats! Andy and I should really have stayed with Steinway. Next time we’ll methodically work down a list!



Now that's a plan! Talking of lists, each time there's a name that piano thread, it makes my list of pianos to try even longer, not to say what it does to the bank balance...

Just what number is enough piano sample libraries...!!!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Just what number is enough piano sample libraries...!!!



172.


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> Thanks for playing everyone. The East West Steinway B was the first third party sampled piano I bought, around the same time as the PMI Bosendorfer 290SE, both for the EXS24 format.


It was my first third-party piano, too—in PLAY format, back when I started using virtual instruments, and back when they came on a million DVDs. I wish I had it in EXS!!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

kmaster said:


> It was my first third-party piano, too—in PLAY format, back when I started using virtual instruments, and back when they came on a million DVDs. I wish I had it in EXS!!


The EXS24 format was a 'lite' version of the full sampled instrument. I had it shipped from the States on a CD in a hard case - it was part of the 'Pro Samples' collection:


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> As usual the main question here is: Gold or Platinum? (Seeing that I have HO Gold)



If you don't mind me asking, what's HO Gold? I had a look at their ComposerCloud options, is HO something similar? Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's HO Gold? I had a look at their ComposerCloud options, is HO something similar? Thanks!


Prolly the wrong acronym. EWHO = Hollywood Orchestra. So not a piano!


----------



## CGR (Aug 21, 2020)

And here's the original of the song I covered:


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Prolly the wrong acronym. EWHO = Hollywood Orchestra. So not a piano!



Thanks for this, I saw they did a subscription model, but quickly ran away before spending any more money!!!! It's on the list though now!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 21, 2020)

I've never even heard of Xsample Steinway. It only has 4 dynamic layers for up and down pedal though (and I'm surprised they didn't loop the sustain ).


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

Alex C said:


> I've never even heard of Xsample Steinway. It only has 4 dynamic layers for up and down pedal though (and I'm surprised they didn't loop the sustain ).


It is an independent German sample developer. They have very musical and playable virtual instruments. It’s not about specs, millions of round robins or a dozen mic positions for them. But the stuff they make just sounds gorgeous. I can’t vouch for the Steinway, I don’t own it. But on recordings / demos I am impressed by the sheer sound. It has a nice resonance to it that cuts pleasantly through the mix (in a chamber context). If you’re into more layers and mics, this is not the Embertone Walker I guess


----------



## Alex C (Aug 22, 2020)

I know very well who they are, hence my snarky remark at the end. I bought all their samples at the time when they were still quite expensive but never got over the fact that the sustain of the brass, strings and woodwinds were looped.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

Alex C said:


> I know very well who they are, hence my snarky remark at the end. I bought all their samples at the time when they were still quite expensive but never got over the fact that the sustain of the brass, strings and woodwinds were looped.


Gotcha.


----------



## Hans Josef (Aug 22, 2020)

Alex C said:


> I know very well who they are, hence my snarky remark at the end. I bought all their samples at the time when they were still quite expensive but never got over the fact that the sustain of the brass, strings and woodwinds were looped.


Xsample didn't sleep the last years


----------



## Hans Josef (Aug 22, 2020)

CGR said:


> Not any VSL piano
> 
> Yep I have the Xsample Steinway B. It's very alive sounding, and has really long (25-30 sec) sustain pedal up & down note samples. Surprisingly good to play despite it's modest number of sampled dynamic layers. The GUI is a little confusing though. Here's some simple stuff I played with it testing it's built in convolution reverb:


Yes the Xsample Steinway has "only" 4+4 dynamic layers. The reason for that is that they are phase aligned.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Yes the Xsample Steinway has "only" 4+4 dynamic layers. The reason for that is that they are phase aligned.


I just care about playability, quality control and ultimately just: how does it sound. I know I am by no means an authority (merely an amateur / hobbyist). But I have found that the currently only (this will change) XSample library I own (XCSS) sounds extremely good. At the same time I have NO idea about the specs  other than they are apparently good enough to create gorgeous chamber string arrangements. 

Edit: I do appreciate phase alignment. I guess that’s a big factor in me liking the XSample and Chris Hein “sound”...


----------



## Alex C (Aug 22, 2020)

It depends. 4 soft dynamic layers for a felt piano is plenty but if you want the full spectrum from ppp to fff for solo piano then it's not enough. In order for it to work, you'll need to adapt your playing and music to the samples. The samples won't adapt to you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

I don’t mind that.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 22, 2020)

The problem with listening to Craig's demos is he can make literally any piano VI sound great. The rest of us mortals have to be a little more choosy.


----------



## Hans Josef (Aug 22, 2020)

The price will be increased in some time for the Xsample Steinway.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> The price will be increased in some time for the Xsample Steinway.


Oh no!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> The problem with listening to Craig's demos is he can make literally any piano VI sound great. The rest of us mortals have to be a little more choosy.


True. But sampled instruments will never be like real ones. So to an extent one always is playing “to” the sample. All I was saying is I really love how Hans Josef’s Steinway sounds. Of course, like Craig, he is a way better musician than I am. But that is an advantage mosts demos are going to have when compared to my own playing. Still, specs are specs. I have played sampled pianos with a ton of layers which sounded dull or uninspiring. To me. So the bottomline is, there is a lot of subjectivity involved and personal preferences


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Keyscape.


Some day... some day... I may just have to get it to add to my two dozen or so piano VIs and even more classic keys sample libraries and my own Rhodes and Clavinet ❤

But XSample is first in line for my hard earned money.


----------



## slobajudge (Aug 22, 2020)

Alex C said:


> I've never even heard of Xsample Steinway. It only has 4 dynamic layers for up and down pedal though (and I'm surprised they didn't loop the sustain ).


Oh no, again, now this time I must resist. Of course, Craig have it  and I was listening his demo and I like that piano unfortunately. Craig already burn a hole in my pocket  but every piano he recommend survived on my PC. Thanks for the demo Craig


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> True. But sampled instruments will never be like real ones. So to an extent one always is playing “to” the sample. All I was saying is I really love how Hans Josef’s Steinway sounds. Of course, like Craig, he is a way better musician than I am. But that is an advantage mosts demos are going to have when compared to my own playing. Still, specs are specs. I have played sampled pianos with a ton of layers which sounded dull or uninspiring. To me. So the bottomline is, there is a lot of subjectivity involved and personal preferences


Well, sampled pianos are by far the most realistic sampled instruments we have currently (because of the relative simplicity of a real piano's interface), and one plays differently "to" different physical instruments as well. (I don't play a Telecaster like I play a Les Paul.) I do think if you like the tone of two piano VIs equally but one has more velocity layers (assuming they are well programmed) then that is an objective superiority, because velocity (along with pedalling) is all the expressive control one has over the per-note tone of a real piano.

Of course it doesn't matter if one just wants a "cinematic" piano sound with zero dynamic range.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Well, sampled pianos are by far the most realistic sampled instruments we have currently (because of the relative simplicity of a real piano's interface), and one plays differently "to" different physical instruments as well. (I don't play a Telecaster like I play a Les Paul.) I do think if you like the tone of two piano VIs equally but one has more velocity layers (assuming they are well programmed) then that is an objective superiority, because velocity (along with pedalling) is all the expressive control one has over the per-note tone of a real piano.
> 
> Of course it doesn't matter if one just wants a "cinematic" piano sound with zero dynamic range.


Of course. But who (at least on this forum, more specifically in this thread) does not already have at least ONE 200Gb “Walker” on his or her harddrive with all mics and layers one can get? Horses for coarses. My whole point was: I love the sound I’m hearing when listening to the XSample Steinway. In a mix with strings or woodwinds it sounds very resonant and alive. I’d like to be able to recreate that. Hence I will likely get the piano at some point. It is of course completely true that more velocity layers may be preferable. But I already own those VIs. So then it becomes kind of irrelevant for me how many crossfades there are, as long as they sound good. Horses for coarses type thing. But for sure; I hear ya!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh sure, I'm not meaning to diss the Xsamples piano particularly; it sounds pretty good! (But so does the Walker to me. )


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Oh sure, I'm not meaning to diss the Xsamples piano particularly; it sounds pretty good! (But so does the Walker to me. )


I know you didn’t. I was just trying to explain why I made the remark about not necessarily caring about specs. Sometimes. Haha!


----------



## Kent (Aug 25, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Yes the Xsample Steinway has "only" 4+4 dynamic layers. The reason for that is that they are phase aligned.


There's just a lovely tone I can't get over in that demo with the A Clarinet. Very pure, quasi-Joe Hisaishi. I've got some anime music to write in the next few months, so I'm hoping to get at *least* this piano...although the rest of the instruments seem pretty great, too 

::edit:: added link to said demo


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 25, 2020)

kmaster said:


> There's just a lovely tone I can't get over in that demo with the A Clarinet. Very pure, quasi-Joe Hisaishi. I've got some anime music to write in the next few months, so I'm hoping to get at *least* this piano...although the rest of the instruments seem pretty great, too


That is such a gorgeous demo. Have been known to have it on repeat. I noticed that if you put two “Parts” of XSample Complete in your cart, they’re discounted to $199 each. As soon as you drop in a third, you may as wel get all of Complete for $599. Are there ever any Black Friday sales for all of Complete which bring that last price further down? @CGR; sorry for the off-topic / hijack!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 25, 2020)

kmaster said:


> There's just a lovely tone I can't get over in that demo with the A Clarinet. Very pure, quasi-Joe Hisaishi. I've got some anime music to write in the next few months, so I'm hoping to get at *least* this piano...although the rest of the instruments seem pretty great, too


I am very tempted to grab the Woodwinds plus Clarinet A and Steinway...


----------



## CGR (Aug 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That is such a gorgeous demo. Have been known to have it on repeat. I noticed that if you put two “Parts” of XSample Complete in your cart, they’re discounted to $199 each. As soon as you drop in a third, you may as wel get all of Complete for $599. Are there ever any Black Friday sales for all of Complete which bring that last price further down? @CGR; sorry for the off-topic / hijack!


Hijack away! These conversations are meant to be fluid and not linear - just like in real life


----------



## CGR (Aug 27, 2020)

It's Friday once again - anyone up for another "Name That Piano" . . . ?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow, sounds epic and warm!
acoustic samples KAWAI-EX PRO?


----------



## CGR (Aug 27, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Wow, sounds epic and warm!
> acoustic samples KAWAI-EX PRO?


Good guess Andi - it is a large grand like the Kawai Ex-Pro (which is a surprisingly good sampled piano seeing it has just 5 velocity layers) - but not that one.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 27, 2020)

NI The Grandeur


----------



## Alex C (Aug 28, 2020)

No, that's so not The Grandeur. Whatever it is, it sounds a bit hard & harsh, but CGR could be playing at max. velocity.


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

Alex C said:


> No, that's so not The Grandeur.


Right you are!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

Alex C said:


> No, that's so not The Grandeur. Whatever it is, it sounds a bit hard & harsh, but CGR could be playing at max. velocity.


Had not heard the actual clip, but was thinking “big” haha!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 28, 2020)

When I first heard the clip I thought "EWQL Bösendorfer", but I didn't expect CGR to give us two EWQL Pianos in a row. And 5 velocity layers rules it out anyway. But there is a Bösendorfer with 5 VL:
inouï samples Very Close Piano 2

(I'm rather guessing by numbers here than by the sound. It's hard to tell what Very Close Piano 2 sounds like because most of the samples showcase the weird crossfading and reverse features.)


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> When I first heard the clip I thought "EWQL Bösendorfer", but I didn't expect CGR to give us two EWQL Pianos in a row. And 5 velocity layers rules it out anyway. But there is a Bösendorfer with 5 VL:
> inouï samples Very Close Piano 2
> 
> (I'm rather guessing by numbers here than by the sound. It's hard to tell what Very Close Piano 2 sounds like because most of the samples showcase the weird crossfading and reverse features.)


The 5 velocity layers I was referring to was for the Acoustic Samples Kawai Ex-Pro, not the piano I used in the demo.


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> (I'm rather guessing by numbers here than by the sound. It's hard to tell what Very Close Piano 2 sounds like because most of the samples showcase the weird crossfading and reverse features.)


Yeah, those demos for Very Close Piano don't do the product (and potential sales I'd suggest) any favours. There's only one straight up demo of the piano without all the FX and reverse samples, and even that isn't particularly informative.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful playing, I'm guessing WavesFactory Mercury or maybe Waves Rhapsody Grand...?


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Beautiful playing, I'm guessing WavesFactory Mercury or maybe Waves Rhapsody Grand...?



Thanks - really just some simple playing covering the keyboard range 
It's not Mercury or the Waves Rhapsody Grand (or any sampled Fazioli).


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> Thanks - really just some simple playing covering the keyboard range
> It's not Mercury or the Waves Rhapsody Grand (or any sampled Fazioli).



It does sound wonderful, I'm intrigued to see which one this is!

My wallet tries to hide when I start reading these threads! I think wow that's wonderful and they get added to the shopping list! I need to resist and play more!


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> It does sound wonderful, I'm intrigued to see which one this is!
> 
> My wallet tries to hide when I start reading these threads! I think wow that's wonderful and they get added to the shopping list! I need to resist and play more!


An advantage of doing these "Name That Piano" posts is that it has helped me appreciate the sampled pianos I have and some I've neglected, and keeps my buying urges in check!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

Soniccouture The Hammersmith


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Soniccouture The Hammersmith


Ooooh. Very good guess but no. It is a concert grand though.


----------



## Kent (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> An advantage of doing these "Name That Piano" posts is that it has helped me appreciate the sampled pianos I have and some I've neglected, and keeps my buying urges in check!


I think you can consider Name That Piano a form of respiration, since by doing so you transfer your own GAS to another location...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

This has quickly become one of my favourite pastimes for the friday afternoon.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> An advantage of doing these "Name That Piano" posts is that it has helped me appreciate the sampled pianos I have and some I've neglected, and keeps my buying urges in check!



Absolutely! I've realised I've kind of been doing the same, I got a few libraries in a fairly short space of time, as I was new to Kontakt and lately I've discovered some some gems that originally got overlooked by the next latest library. Galaxy Vintage D, didn't grab me at first, now I love it!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

It is the D by Production Voices? Forget her name. The large one?


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is the D by Production Voices? Forget her name. The large one?


Not the Production Voices Concert Grand (which is a New York Steinway D) - similar clear & deep tone though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

1955 Walker D?


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 1955 Walker D?


No - as much as I really like the Walker D (especially the Hammer mics) it can't sound this crystal clear, and is also light-on in the bass in comparison.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> No - as much as I really like the Walker D (especially the Hammer mics) it can't sound this crystal clear, and is also light-on in the bass in comparison.


I agree. My brain runs out of ideas...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

It’s not the Garritan CFX. It’s not a Yamaha at all I gather... no Fazioli either. VSL D274?


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I agree. My brain runs out of ideas...


Hope I'm not making your brain hurt!


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s not the Garritan CFX. It’s not a Yamaha at all I gather... no Fazioli either. VSL D274?


Not any Yamaha or Fazioli. The VSL D274 does have a similar crystal clear tone (I only have the Lite version but really like it) but it's none of the Synchron Pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> Hope I'm not making your brain hurt!


You do, but it’s one of those “good” pains. Like in that XTC song “The Garden of Earthly Delights”... Andy Partridge wrote these funny lyrics:

This is your life and you do what you want to do, 
This is your life and you spend it all. 
This is your life and you do what you want to do, 
Just don't hurt nobody, 
'Less of course they ask you

This is one of these situations where I’m okay with some hurt


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 28, 2020)

VI Labs Ravenscroft 275?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> You do, but it’s one of those “good” pains. Like in that XTC song “The Garden of Earthly Delights”... Andy Partridge wrote these funny lyrics:
> 
> This is your life and you do what you want to do,
> This is your life and you spend it all.
> ...



I'd never heard this before, thanks for introducing me to it! If I didn't know any better, I'd have sworn it could be Talking Heads, especially the opening section! Definitely going to checkout the album this is from! Thanks!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

Do we get clues?  Is it a Steinway D ? Not Galaxy Vintage D by any chance? Lovely and bright sound...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I'd never heard this before, thanks for introducing me to it! If I didn't know any better, I'd have sworn it could be Talking Heads, especially the opening section! Definitely going to checkout the album this is from! Thanks!


Great band. Great songs. This album also has the brilliant song Mayor Of Simpleton on it. That bass line. There’s a What Makes This Song Great about that one on Rick Beato’s YT channel. Incredibly good.

Their albums are awesome. I highly recommend 1980’s Black Sea and 1982’s English Settlement as well. And then there is the Todd Rundgren produced Skylarking (‘86!) which is ridiculously good. The song 1000 Umbrellas is my current “mock up” project and has me on my knees. It is HARD but gorgeous.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> VI Labs Ravenscroft 275?


Pretty close tonally but no.


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


>



That descending string section in '1000 Umbrellas' reminds me of the chorus in this song:


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> That descending string section in '1000 Umbrellas' reminds me of the chorus in this song:



Aww man, this song is GOOD! Thanks for reminding me of it. What a great band. Those Finn brothers are in a completely different league, aren’t they?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Great band. Great songs. This album also has the brilliant song Mayor Of Simpleton on it. That bass line. There’s a What Makes This Song Great about that one on Rick Beato’s YT channel. Incredibly good.
> 
> Their albums are awesome. I highly recommend 1980’s Black Sea and 1982’s English Settlement as well. And then there is the Todd Rundgren produced Skylarking (‘86!) which is ridiculously good. The song 1000 Umbrellas is my current “mock up” project and has me on my knees. It is HARD but gorgeous.



I love this, XTC kind of slipped me by, I know the classics, like Making Plans For Nigel which I loved, but I got into the early 80s synth pop and missed XTC. Definitely time to revisit them, thanks again!


----------



## Kent (Aug 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I love this, XTC kind of slipped me by, I know the classics, like Making Plans For Nigel which I loved, but I got into the early 80s synth pop and missed XTC. Definitely time to revisit them, thanks again!


Their "mainline" stuff is amazing, but their *best* work is under their 60s psychedelia alter-ego, The Dukes of Stratosphear. Especially their first album 25 O'Clock


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Their "mainline" stuff is amazing, but their *best* work is under their 60s psychedelia alter-ego, The Dukes of Stratosphear. Especially their first album 25 O'Clock


Agreed!! And the stories about “the making of” are excellent. Some cool podcasts and books around too, if that’s something you fancy (I do haha).


----------



## Kent (Aug 28, 2020)

the _making of_ might be even cooler than the music itself—which is saying something!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

Great book:


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2020)

Synthogy II Bosendorfer 225 Grand Piano


----------



## ngineer (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> It's Friday once again - anyone up for another "Name That Piano" . . . ?


I don't have any guesses immediately, but on my headphones, it almost feels like I'm *inside* the piano. A different sensation than other libraries. Really curious about mic positions. Love the warmth and power of this.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 28, 2020)

I hereby name this piano "Colin".


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 28, 2020)

Talking of name that piano, Simple Sam Samples have a great contest on at the moment, where you have to identify from 10 clips, which is the Simple Sam Signature Grand library and which is a real piano, playing the same clip. If you get 10/10 you win a copy of Signature Grand, if you already own it, you get a voucher to the equivalent value.

I've already got Signature Grand and it's very close in some of the clips, but even owning it, I still only got 80% right! Great fun to try if you've 10 minutes to spare!!






Contest


Default Description




simplesamsamples.com


----------



## CGR (Aug 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Synthogy II Bosendorfer 225 Grand Piano


Getting close doc, but not that one!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> Getting close doc, but not that one!


Then it's obvious: Soundmagic Imperial Grand!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 28, 2020)

Or maybe Synthogy Ivory II American Concert D.


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Then it's obvious: Soundmagic Imperial Grand!


Close but no cigar!


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Or maybe Synthogy Ivory II American Concert D.


None of the Synthogy Ivory pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

Name that sampled piano . . .


A big hint - it's an old one :)




vi-control.net





Nah. You wouldn’t have... would you? ^


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Name that sampled piano . . .
> 
> 
> A big hint - it's an old one :)
> ...


That's what I was thinking, too:

Large Concert size grand - check
Epic bass - check
Mellow warm sound - check
Sound gets crystal clear and and much more aggressive when going _fff _- check

I'm always on the verge of buying this piano, but then there are a lot of people who say that the dynamics are so inconsistent.


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Name that sampled piano . . .
> 
> 
> A big hint - it's an old one :)
> ...


Nah, I didn't do!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

Back to square one...


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Back to square one...


You're closer than you realise . . .


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

I can honestly say that I don’t think I’ve ever played let alone heared their Bechstein D. So this is a wild guess... 

BTW. Is there a reason to want the extras that come with the Platinum version? Bearing in mind I use a laptop on occasion and RAM footprint is important? Phrased simpler: can one be happy when playing the Gold versions of this collection?


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

It's none of the EWQL pianos.

By the way, I held off on upgrading from the EWQL pianos Gold (24 bit Player mics only) to Platinum (24 bit Close, Player and Room mics) for at least 18 months or so, but the Platinum version with the additional Close & Room mics really add a lot in terms of sculpting the sound with these pianos. The Close + Player combo was a real revelation for me with these EWQL pianos.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 29, 2020)

Galaxy II Vienna Grand?


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Galaxy II Vienna Grand?


So close!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 29, 2020)

Vintage D?


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Vintage D?


You're off the track there.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 29, 2020)

That's all I could muster.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

CGR said:


> It's none of the EWQL pianos.
> 
> By the way, I held off on upgrading from the EWQL pianos Gold (24 bit Player mics only) to Platinum (24 bit Close, Player and Room mics) for at least 18 months or so, but the Platinum version with the additional Close & Room mics really add a lot in terms of sculpting the sound with these pianos. The Close + Player combo was a real revelation for me with these EWQL pianos.


Do I need a Threadripper or can my Broadwell i7 / 24gb manage it? They are tempting in the bundle with all four of them... current prices are madness...


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

The latest Play 6 engine is very efficient with the EWQL Platinum Pianos on my 2010 Mac Pro 2.8 GHz 20GB ram machine, running off a 7200 SATA HDD. Can't speak for Windows machines.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 29, 2020)

VSL Vienna Imperial


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> VSL Vienna Imperial


SO close . . .


----------



## slobajudge (Aug 29, 2020)

Maybe Post musical instruments Bosendorfer 290


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

I can’t think of any more Bösendörfers. Also all this talk of them has given me renewed GAS for the VSL Synchron-ized SE stuff. More specific: their bundle. Yikes. My wallet liked my XSample Complete GAS better. Which at some point will be purchased I guess. Terrible place really, this forum  At this point I might as well wait for Black Friday, yeah? (Please somebody (ANYBODY) confirm).


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I can’t think of any more Bösendörfers. Also all this talk of them has given me renewed GAS for the VSL Synchron-ized SE stuff.


Well, there even is another VSL Bösendorfer. So I'll try:
VSL Bösendorfer Imperial

(Actually I wasn't too impressed with what I heard from that piano, but I did like @CGR s short sample, so I ruled that one out until now.)


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I can’t think of any more Bösendörfers. Also all this talk of them has given me renewed GAS for the VSL Synchron-ized SE stuff. More specific: their bundle. Yikes. My wallet liked my XSample Complete GAS better. Which at some point will be purchased I guess. Terrible place really, this forum  At this point I might as well wait for Black Friday, yeah? (Please somebody (ANYBODY) confirm).



Same here! It's bad for my wallet!!!! Early this afternoon, I was looking at the EWQL Pianos bundle you mentioned, great deals right now, but still means spending...!!! I MUST RESIST!!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Same here! It's bad for my wallet!!!! Early this afternoon, I was looking at the EWQL Pianos bundle you mentioned, great deals right now, but still means spending...!!! I MUST RESIST!!!!


We’ll resist together Andy. I admit the Platinum and Gold versions have been put in carts at various time points earlier today. 

But now I will just make a list of all my pianos and be happy with those. I have more than a dozen that I actually love. And I was reminded that I’d much rather spend some money with @DanMcKinney for his 1988 Chapel Baldwin, because if that one sounds half as good as the 1954 Baldwin that I (again) played today, it will give me more pleasure than owning 4 Eastwest grands. I’d say the next three pianos that I would love to be able to play, are XSample Steinway B, the Light & Sound Concert Grand (a Steinway C) and the 1988 Chapel (which has not even been released yet, but Dan is a piano wizzard!). 

Ahhh. GAS relieved. Thanks for the support Andy, stay strong!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

CGR said:


> it's none of the Synchron Pianos.


@FlyingAndi


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> We’ll resist together Andy. I admit the Platinum and Gold versions have been put in carts at various time points earlier today.
> 
> But now I will just make a list of all my pianos and be happy with those. I have more than a dozen that I actually love. And I was reminded that I’d much rather spend some money with @DanMcKinney for his 1988 Chapel Baldwin, because if that one sounds half as good as the 1954 Baldwin that I (again) played today, it will give me more pleasure than owning 4 Eastwest grands. I’d say the next three pianos that I would love to be able to play, are XSample Steinway B, the Light & Sound Concert Grand (a Steinway C) and the 1988 Chapel (which has not even been released yet, but Dan is a piano wizzard!).
> 
> Ahhh. GAS relieved. Thanks for the support Andy, stay strong!



Same here today with those carts!!

Good call, we will resist... Although I'm now interested in the Dan McKinney Baldwin you mention... off to Google it now! But I will resist! My plan is nothing new during September, let the wallet recover, then in October I'll stick to a total budget of no more than £150 on new libraries! 

The G.A.S. is strong, but we're stronger!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

1988 Connelly Chapel Grand — Whole Sounds







www.wholesounds.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

The 1954 Parlor Grand is in my top 5 for sure. I play it a lot. Lovely unique and quite versatile sound! Craig has that one for sure. The SoundCloud demos are good.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 1988 Connelly Chapel Grand — Whole Sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the October list!!!! Thank you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

I like piano samples with character and a back story... such as this one:






Light & Sound Samples - Steinway C - The Quest!


So. Recently I was reminded of the existence of this cool sounding piano: At the time of my writing this (July 2020) on sale for 50% off - €75. The product page is here: https://www.lightandsoundsamples.com/concertgrand.html —————————————————— Ok, so what about this QUEST...




vi-control.net


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I like piano samples with character and a back story... such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the story behind that one too, amazing to think that today we can get to play (at least virtually) famous pianos and those featured on songs that have been part of our own personal soundtrack! 

I checked out the 1954 Baldwin and realised I downloaded the demo the other day, I need to try it out!

Too many pianos, too little time!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I love the story behind that one too, amazing to think that today we can get to play (at least virtually) famous pianos and those featured on songs that have been part of our own personal soundtrack!
> 
> I checked out the 1954 Baldwin and realised I downloaded the demo the other day, I need to try it out!
> 
> Too many pianos, too little time!


Try it. For me it is just one of those “put it on and play for hours” instruments. You know... like an.... actual piano.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Try it. For me it is just one of those “put it on and play for hours” instruments. You know... like an.... actual piano.


I've just tried the demo and October can't come soon enough! It's now top of the list!  i can play the demo through to October, unless the gentle demo gong sound gets the better of me and I succumb!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I've just tried the demo and October can come soon enough! It's now top of the list!  i can play the demo through to October, unless the gentle demo gong sound gets the better of me and I succumb!!


Reading along @DanMcKinney ? Another convert haha.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> CGR said:
> 
> it's none of the Synchron Pianos.
> @FlyingAndi


I forgot about that. So long ago 😉
Concerning GAS I have realized that I have some piano that I have not even used in any song.
So now my strategy is not to buy any new pianos until I have used each one at least once.

I also wonder why the Connelly chapel grand isn't there yet. I thought it was finished and only some stuff with UVI had to be done. I'm afraid this is the "Winds of Winter" of piano VIs.


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

OK - you are all hot on the heels of this now. @FlyingAndi - you are correct if you mean this piano:






It's the old VSL Bosendorfer Imperial - released in 2006! A mix of 100% close mics and about 60% Distant/Room Mics, with a little Phoenixverb added on top.


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

It's an interesting sampled piano. A lowly 7 velocity layers, for both sustain pedal up & down, but with 4 additional RR for each sample, repetition samples, and multiple release samples. It's on the bright side even at low velocities so isn't very subtle or warm, but can really bite & cut through and maintain clarity in dense playing & chords.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Try it. For me it is just one of those “put it on and play for hours” instruments. You know... like an.... actual piano.



I love that kind of library, you load it, you play it then without realising an hour has passed by and you've not even questioned the library, none of that "is it too bright, it is too dull, is the velocity ok...?" none of that, just sit down and loose yourself in playing.

I said no new libraries in September and a budget of no more than £150 in October too... and now it's dawned on me, we're still in August!!!!!! I might be going back to 1954 sooner than I thought 

Also, rather than putting the EWQL Piano Bundle into the cart, I'm going to give Composer Cloud a go for a month, £30 or so for the month and I can cancel at any time.

I'll get to try the EWQL bundle and much more, at Gold level!!!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 29, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK - you are all hot on the heels of this now. @FlyingAndi - you are correct if you mean this piano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now I'm confused. I thought the old VSL Bösendorfer was called "Vienna Imperial" and the new one (from this year) "Bösendorfer Imperial".
Or does VSL have 3 Bösendorfer grand libraries (2 of them sharing the same name)?


----------



## CGR (Aug 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> OK, now I'm confused. I thought the old VSL Bösendorfer was called "Vienna Imperial" and the new one (from this year) "Bösendorfer Imperial".
> Or does VSL have 3 Bösendorfer grand libraries (2 of them sharing the same name)?


VSL produced the first Bösendorfer Imperial in 2006, then the 100 velocity layer 'Vienna Imperial' which was created with that piano's built-in CEUS player system in 2009 (both captured on the VSL Silent Stage) then the Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial this year.

They discontinued the first Bösendorfer Imperial when the Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial was released. All three Bösendorfer Imperial 290 pianos used to create these VSL sampled pianos are the same model but physically different pianos. The original VSL Bösendorfer Imperial has a more defined & clear tone than the VSL Vienna Imperial. I own and use both, but don't have the new Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial . . . yet!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 30, 2020)

CGR said:


> but don't have the new Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial . . . yet!


Omg I have a piano that you don't. (I think you will love it!)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 30, 2020)

CGR said:


> VSL produced the first Bösendorfer Imperial in 2006, then the 100 velocity layer 'Vienna Imperial' which was created with that piano's built-in CEUS player system in 2009 (both captured in the VSL Silent Stage) then the Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial this year.
> 
> They discontinued the first Bösendorfer Imperial when the Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial was released. All three Bösendorfer Imperial 290 pianos used to create these VSL sampled pianos are the same model but physically different pianos. The original VSL Bösendorfer Imperial has a more defined & clear tone than the VSL Vienna Imperial. I own and use both, but don't have the new Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial . . . yet!


As usual this has been a fun ride, I have had my weekly GAS session with Andy, AND have left the game with a nice chunk of piano sample history knowledge. The downside being that I have now been reminded about the Synchronized SE sale  but I’ll manage. Figure I will narrow down my gear lust to the three pianos I mentioned earlier. I contacted Dan by the way and all is good. I was slightly worried Covid had affected him somehow, given the delay in the release of the 1988. I did not ask how that one is coming along, but I did suggest a pre-order option to him. Anyhow, thanks for the fun game Craig and I hope to do this soon another weekend!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2020)

Heads-up. I just purchased XSample Complete! It will sit nicely with their Contemporary Solo Strings in my new template I’m building (once I finish the hardware part first).

So! I now also have that Steinway! Next to that I grabbed the Sampletekk deal that’s up on audioplugin.deals for 25 bucks (Malmsjö), @Simeon just did a great overview video of that one. I was so impressed I used all of my APD rewards and a coupon to get the Sampletekk “TVBO” as well for $39.99. This is “The Very Big One” - a C7 sample. Both are very cool. I wasn’t all that aware of the Sampletekk stuff but first impression is that “plonkability” is a key feature here. Both pianos also sound distinctly different from my other VIs.

So for you piano hoarders out there; check that APD deal. I have seen that Sampletekk does BF deals and summer deals regularly with sale discounts as large as 70-90% off, but $25 for such a decent piano is still a very nice deal.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2020)

Apparently Clavia uses Sampletekk pianos in their Stage range of hardware instruments. So they know a thing or two about how to make a playable sample, fit for (live) performances...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## ngineer (Sep 2, 2020)

CGR said:


> I own and use both, but don't have the new Synchron Bösendorfer Imperial . . . yet!



I love my Synchron Bosendorfer Imperial!

Thanks for doing this, I’ll have to try your same mic positions with mine.


----------



## Kent (Sep 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Heads-up. I just purchased XSample Complete! It will sit nicely with their Contemporary Solo Strings in my new template I’m building (once I finish the hardware part first).


You'll have to let me know what you discover!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2020)

kmaster said:


> You'll have to let me know what you discover!


Will do. I actually plan to make walkthroughs at some point. These are really pretty good libraries that deserve a wider audience.


----------



## ngineer (Sep 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently Clavia uses Sampletekk pianos in their Stage range of hardware instruments. So they know a thing or two about how to make a playable sample, fit for (live) performances...


I'm definitely going to jump on this SampleTekk APD deal because I'm spoiled with the gluttonous GB of data with VSTs, and the mental wrangling of deciding between nord's Med and Large version of this piano at 115 and 155 MB -- because I need to fit other libraries into my nord electro -- feels silly. On the other side, nord's ability to have beautiful-sounding live performance piano libraries that usually come in well under 100MB (40 and 60 MB for many of the pianos) is something of a feat.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Heads-up. I just purchased XSample Complete! It will sit nicely with their Contemporary Solo Strings in my new template I’m building (once I finish the hardware part first).
> 
> So! I now also have that Steinway! Next to that I grabbed the Sampletekk deal that’s up on audioplugin.deals for 25 bucks (Malmsjö), @Simeon just did a great overview video of that one. I was so impressed I used all of my APD rewards and a coupon to get the Sampletekk “TVBO” as well for $39.99. This is “The Very Big One” - a C7 sample. Both are very cool. I wasn’t all that aware of the Sampletekk stuff but first impression is that “plonkability” is a key feature here. Both pianos also sound distinctly different from my other VIs.
> 
> So for you piano hoarders out there; check that APD deal. I have seen that Sampletekk does BF deals and summer deals regularly with sale discounts as large as 70-90% off, but $25 for such a decent piano is still a very nice deal.



i'm sold! @Simeon's demo was wonderful and I had said no new libraries for me in September, but this one was too good a deal to miss! Thanks for sharing, it's downloading as we type!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> i'm sold! @Simeon's demo was wonderful and I had said no new libraries for me in September, but this one was too good a deal to miss! Thanks for sharing, it's downloading as we type!


Who’d have thought we’d both end up buying a new piano after all, even before the week was over. And a Malmsjö, a brand I had only ever read about here I guess... Enjoy!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 3, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Who’s have thought we’d both end up buying a new piano after all, even before the week was over. And a Malmsjö, a brand I had only ever read about here I guess... Enjoy!



Ha ha, see rules are meant to be broken, especially when it comes to new piano libraries! It was too good an opportunity to miss!!! Thanks for the heads up on it!

I love the sound of the "White Sister" grand alone, there's something in the tone I don't get anywhere else! Mixing them is wonderful, but I've been playing the White Sister alone and love it!

Also the "Sympathetic Resonance" setting is wow! This whole library really does add something new to my collection of pianos!!!

Thanks again and enjoy!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2020)

Will do. Sorry to say I am now also stoked to try the Seven Seas and Black Piano Mk II and... and... and... hahaha


----------



## ngineer (Sep 3, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Will do. Sorry to say I am now also stoked to try the Seven Seas and Black Piano Mk II and... and... and... hahaha



Their last sale was 80% during the summer, so I almost pulled the trigger on WGII, the Rain Piano MkII, and Tubed Keys....

Like all libraries, keep an eye out for BF, I’d guess.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Their last sale was 80% during the summer, so I almost pulled the trigger on WGII, the Rain Piano MkII, and Tubed Keys....
> 
> Like all libraries, keep an eye out for BF, I’d guess.


I just purchased a ridiculous amount of non-piano Sampletekk libraries for next-to-nothing from fellow forum member Mark Schmieder. The Rhodes, Wurlie, two Hammonds, Prophet, Recorders, Virginal. Like 15+ sampled instruments for the cost of the transfer fee. A really nice gesture! So now all I have to do is find time 

And yes. BF it is.


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I just purchased a ridiculous amount of non-piano Sampletekk libraries for next-to-nothing from fellow forum member Mark Schmieder. The Rhodes, Wurlie, two Hammonds, Prophet, Recorders, Virginal. Like 15+ sampled instruments for the cost of the transfer fee. A really nice gesture! So now all I have to do is find time
> 
> And yes. BF it is.


Yeah, Mark is extremely generous and knowledgable. A real asset to VI Control.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yeah, Mark is extremely generous and knowledgable. A real asset to VI Control.


Absolutely.


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 3, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yeah, Mark is extremely generous and knowledgable. A real asset to VI Control.




Quite so, CGR. as are you.


----------



## chasmanian (Sep 3, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Their last sale was 80% during the summer, so I almost pulled the trigger on WGII, the Rain Piano MkII, and Tubed Keys....
> 
> Like all libraries, keep an eye out for BF, I’d guess.



love Rain Piano MkII.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 4, 2020)

It's fascinating listening to and reading about different piano libraries here, I love how some folk love a particular library whereas others don't warm to them at all. One persons dream piano library is someone else's worst nightmare!

Which leads me on to a question, which I can move to a new thread if you prefer?

All all the piano libraries out there, is there one we could all agree on being good? In other words, we all have our loves, favourites and dislikes, but is there one piano that although might not be your favourite, is still a great, almost all rounder? Rather than a polarising piano, it's one that's universally liked?

Almost your go to piano, rather than favourite?

As an example I've bought a few libraries recently, some of which are loved by many, but I've maybe not warmed to them so much, they're pristine say, they're good, but you're not drawn back to them, maybe they lack charater.

So out of all the ones I've bought lately, I've found I go back to Galaxy Vintage D more than anything else. It just works! Sounds great, low footprint, variety of sound, covers a lot of ground, it's become my go to piano.

But put on the spot, the Embertone 1955 Walker D is my (current) favourite one, I love the tone and the character, but that might not be suited to as many music styles, so my go to 'safe bet' has ended up being the Galaxy Vintage D!

I'd be fascinated to hear your choices too!

Thanks all!


----------



## ngineer (Sep 4, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Which leads me on to a question, which I can move to a new thread if you prefer?
> 
> All all the piano libraries out there, is there one we could all agree on being good?
> Rather than a polarising piano, it's one that's universally liked?
> ...



I think this is a great idea, but I’d love to see it in a different thread, if only to make it easier to find by others searching in the future. Look forward to the discussion!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2020)

ngineer said:


> I think this is a great idea, but I’d love to see it in a different thread, if only to make it easier to find by others searching in the future. Look forward to the discussion!


Good discussion, looking forward to it. Get Craig and Simeon to chime in, and people like SupremeFist, Chris Siu (the CinePiano guy!), TomislavEP, Brad Hoyt, Mark Schmieder. Maybe even explicitly invite them? I have learned a LOT from all of those nice people.

Yes a dedicated thread would be nice.

Galaxy and Walker will get a lot of love I gather, I am also guessing VSL will turn out to be a winner, and I predict a golden future for SSSG!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh, and as is widely known by now, my go to piano is 8dio’s 1985. But of course I am now enamoured with my latest acquisition: XSample Steinway B.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 4, 2020)

ngineer said:


> I think this is a great idea, but I’d love to see it in a different thread, if only to make it easier to find by others searching in the future. Look forward to the discussion!



Thank you, good idea, I'll create it as a new thread! Watch this space!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh, and as is widely known by now, my go to piano is 8dio’s 1985. But of course I am now enamoured with my latest acquisition: XSample Steinway B.



See it's fascinating already! I've yet to try that one, but it's on the list! I'll post this question as a new topic in this forum!

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Sep 4, 2020)

I posted the same question here:






Piano Libraries, we have loves, favourites, unloved, but which one is your go to piano library?


EDIT: I've added below this original post, a list of all the pianos mentioned in this thread, many thanks for all the comments and feedback, it's fascinating and very much appreciated! ORIGINAL: It's fascinating listening to and reading about different piano libraries here, I love how some folk...




vi-control.net





Thanks all!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 4, 2020)

Friday has passed and we didn't get a new piano :-(
I hope @CGR doesn't mind if I post one this time. Here we go:


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Friday has passed and we didn't get a new piano :-(
> I hope @CGR doesn't mind if I post one this time. Here we go:



Sampletekk TVBO Yamaha C7 (or the variations TBO or 7CG)?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 5, 2020)

No, it's not a Yamaha.


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> No, it's not a Yamaha.


Maybe the Sampletekk White Grand then?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> Maybe the Sampletekk White Grand then?


No, it's not the Sampletekk White Grand, but you're close.


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm hearing Sampletekk in that sound. Maybe the CIN-C or CIN-A hybrid pianos?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 5, 2020)

No, neither of those two.


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

Hmmm. You've got me stumped Andi!


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

Last guess before I hand the mic onto some else. Sampletekk's Blue Grand?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> Last guess before I hand the mic onto some else. Sampletekk's Blue Grand?


Yes! That's it. Blue Grand MkII. I wanted to like it, but it has some flaws. So I have hardly used it.
What gave you the Sampletekk vibe?


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Yes! That's it. Blue Grand MkII. I wanted to like it, but it has some flaws. So I have hardly used it.
> What gave you the Sampletekk vibe?


The Sampletekk Pianos have a distinct wiry tone to my ears, although the range of pianos are all very different in character. Must be their mic placement & signal path. The Blue Grand is the very same Malmsjo Grand piano used for the White Grand, but tuned with a bit more movement in the unisons to give it a more "weathered" tone. It also has less layers than the White Grand (8 vs 16 I think) so is a little limited in playability & dynamics. Having said that, I trialled about 5 or 6 pianos once (including the White Grand) for a production music library track and the Blue Grand just clearly sat the best in the mix amongst the other instruments in my judgement.


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2020)

This is the track I was referring to in my post above:





__





Motion Focus Music







hrvst.co


----------



## Kent (Sep 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Heads-up. I just purchased XSample Complete! It will sit nicely with their Contemporary Solo Strings in my new template I’m building (once I finish the hardware part first).


Dunno if this is the thread for it, but how is that treating you?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Dunno if this is the thread for it, but how is that treating you?


In time I will start an XSample Xperience thread, I hope some time in october. Another forum member / user and myself are cooking up some plans to create demos and walkthroughs.

I have played with Contemporary Solo Strings for a couple of weeks, which was very satisfying, and my curiosity got the best of me and I ordered the entire Complete suite. Hans Josef is a very talented developer who does not always seek the limelight, but I am really fond of the sound he’s able to capture. I am still trying to think about the proper “descriptors” for these sounds. The other day I was thinking along the lines of “this sounds like music my parents (both born in 1940s) would have called hyper-modern around 1971” - if that makes sense? So...there are articulations in this package that can sound really avant-garde, in a way a young Stockhausen might have used it - or something like that. It has some unique properties. The Steinway B sounds way better than one would gather simply based on specs. I haven’t even gotten ‘round to comparing Part 4 strings to CSS strings. I will get back to your question though. I hope I will be able to do that next month or so. However I can already tell you I am a big fan of this particular sound / esthetic. I also hope to uncover some more background information as to where recordings took place, what instruments were sampled, etc. To be continued! I highly recommend XSample, my customer experience has been excellent so far.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> It's fascinating listening to and reading about different piano libraries here, I love how some folk love a particular library whereas others don't warm to them at all. One persons dream piano library is someone else's worst nightmare!
> 
> Which leads me on to a question, which I can move to a new thread if you prefer?
> 
> ...


Quite a cool trending thread!


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2020)

OK, it's well into Friday here in Melbourne - time for another episode of "Name that Piano" (cue cheesy game show music . . . )

An excerpt of an interesting piece called 'Solace: A Mexican Serenade' by the legendary Scott Joplin - an unusual (for the era) Ragtime tune with a Tango rhythm. This was used as the recurring melancholy theme in the film 'The Sting' starring Paul Newman, Robert Redford and Robert Shaw. The Music Director and pianist for this movie classic was the late, great Marvin Hamlisch.


----------



## ngineer (Sep 10, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, it's well into Friday here in Melbourne - time for another episode of "Name that Piano" (cue cheesy game show music . . . )
> 
> An excerpt of an interesting piece called 'Solace: A Mexican Serenade' by the legendary Scott Joplin - an unusual (for the era) Ragtime tune with a Tango rhythm. This was used as the recurring melancholy theme in the film 'The Sting' starring Paul Newman, Robert Redford and Robert Shaw. The Music Director and pianist for this movie classic was the late, great Marvin Hamlisch.



I'll take a first guess.. a Pianoteq Upright. I'm thinking something that's "intentionally" detuned; it sounds pretty clean to me.


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2020)

None of the Pianoteq pianos (or any other modelled piano) and despite it's tone, it isn't an upright.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 10, 2020)

1954 Baldwin. I have been known to create tones much like this one out of it.


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 1954 Baldwin. I have been known to create tones much like this one out of it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 10, 2020)

Hell yes! Such a great piano. It really suits this style of playing. Loved your piece there!


----------



## CGR (Sep 10, 2020)

That was over too quickly! I'll put up another one later today


----------



## CGR (Sep 11, 2020)

OK - wrap your ears around this one and give me your best guess. Not a tune or piece of music as such, but some improvised messing around covering the keyboard:


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh that piano sounds great! Very wide stereo image though.
Wavesfactory Mercury?


----------



## CGR (Sep 11, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Oh that piano sounds great! Very wide stereo image though.
> Wavesfactory Mercury?


Not Mercury, or any other Fazioli.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 11, 2020)

NI Alicia’s Keys


----------



## CGR (Sep 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> NI Alicia’s Keys


No - the Alicia's Keys bass doesn't go that deep.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 11, 2020)

CGR said:


> No - the Alicia's Keys bass doesn't go that deep.


Long shot and I have never even played her piano instrument so wild guess.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 11, 2020)

So, leftfield entry:

AIRMusicTech Mini Grand. It has pretty deep bass tones for a dedicated piano plugin that costs $5.


----------



## slobajudge (Sep 11, 2020)

Pearl concert grand


----------



## Kent (Sep 11, 2020)

Is it a Steinway B?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 11, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Is it a Steinway B?


Don’t tell me it’s the XSample B...


----------



## CGR (Sep 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So, leftfield entry:
> 
> AIRMusicTech Mini Grand. It has pretty deep bass tones for a dedicated piano plugin that costs $5.


Not the AIR Mini Grand or any other Steinway B.


----------



## CGR (Sep 11, 2020)

slobajudge said:


> Pearl concert grand


Not Pearl Concert Grand but I can hear the similarities.


----------



## CGR (Sep 12, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> I like to play if @CGR doesn't mind.
> 
> Last week, a friend of mine asked me to write a song for her to gift/sing for her boyfriend for his upcoming birthday. I did and she came and recorded it with her voice.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice bright piano, and lovely playing. Is it the VSL Yamaha CFX? I don't own it but it has a 'bite' like the CFX tone.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 12, 2020)

CGR said:


> That's a really nice bright piano, and lovely playing. Is it the VSL Yamaha CFX? I don't own it but it has a 'bite' like the CFX tone.


Did you really have to make it that boring. Face palm!


----------



## CGR (Sep 12, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Did you really have to make it that boring. Face palm!


Sorry! Didn't mean to be a spoiler


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 12, 2020)

CGR said:


> Sorry! Didn't mean to be a spoiler


Just joking. Correct answer and good guess 👍🏻


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 12, 2020)

But we still haven' guessed CGRs piano, right?
C. Bechstein Digital Grand


----------



## CGR (Sep 12, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> But we still haven' guessed CGRs piano, right?
> C. Bechstein Digital Grand


Sorry Andi, not that one.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 12, 2020)

True Keys German?


----------



## CGR (Sep 12, 2020)

No, none of the TrueKeys pianos or any VI Labs piano.


----------



## CGR (Sep 14, 2020)

Here's another one to bookend the weekend. A contrast to the previous (as yet un-named) sampled piano. This one will surprise you. (MIDI courtesy of the International Piano-e-Competition):


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 14, 2020)

OT Inspire piano


----------



## CGR (Sep 14, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> OT Inspire piano


No - I don't have any of the OT pianos.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 14, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here's another one to bookend the weekend. A contrast to the previous (as yet un-named) sampled piano. This one will surprise you. (MIDI courtesy of the International Piano-e-Competition):



I cant say I like the sound, but imho is quite realistic. 
VSL Synchron Concert-D 274?


----------



## CGR (Sep 14, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I cant say I like the sound, but imho is quite realistic.
> VSL Synchron Concert-D 274?


Yes the sound is quite cutting & sharp, but none of the VSL pianos. BTW, the piano I used is a little over 1GB in size.


----------



## CGR (Sep 14, 2020)

So, clearing the decks from Friday's piano:






Name that sampled piano . . .


Last guess before I hand the mic onto some else. Sampletekk's Blue Grand?




vi-control.net





It's the updated Sampletekk Mark 2 version of the very old (2003-2004?) PMI Bosendorfer Emperor Imperial 290.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 15, 2020)

CGR said:


> So, clearing the decks from Friday's piano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I read about that one but never knew what it sounded like. Not bad


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 15, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yes the sound is quite cutting & sharp, but none of the VSL pianos. BTW, the piano I used is a little over 1GB in size.


Sample Science Cinematic Piano?


----------



## CGR (Sep 15, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Sample Science Cinematic Piano?


No, but it's part of a collection.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

Toontrack EZKeys Studio Grand


----------



## CGR (Sep 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Toontrack EZKeys Studio Grand


Oooh. Nice guess but not that one. Another hint: it runs in the UVI Workstation.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

Model D?


----------



## CGR (Sep 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Model D?


Missed by 2 letters! It's the UVI Model F (Fazioli 278) with some help from Valhalla Room


----------



## robgb (Sep 15, 2020)

If it's the Eighty Eight, why would we be surprised? It's a nice little piano. Can't believe I picked it up for 5 bucks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

robgb said:


> If it's the Eighty Eight, why would we be surprised? It's a nice little piano. Can't believe I picked it up for 5 bucks.


I wouldn’t be. I quite like it. I also like the aforementioned Model D and AIR Mini Grand. Not a snob


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

CGR said:


> Missed by 2 letters! It's the UVI Model F (Fazioli 278) with some help from Valhalla Room


Cool. The only UVI ones I have are the D and Augmented Piano.


----------



## CGR (Sep 15, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. The only UVI ones I have are the D and Augmented Piano.


The UVI Model F-278 is quite old. Originally part of the UVI Grand Pianos set, and then updated/tweaked with a new GUI & controls for the UVI Keysuite Acoustic Pianos Collection. Like the Model D, it just has one stereo mic position, but it's really clear, very playable and quite dynamic with a nice natural "bite" on the higher velocities. I really like how the UVI workstation/engine handles sampled pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

CGR said:


> The UVI Model F-278 is quite old. Originally part of the UVI Grand Pianos set, and then updated/tweaked with a new GUI & controls for the UVI Keysuite Acoustic Pianos Collection. Like the Model D, it just has one stereo mic position, but it's really clear, very playable and quite dynamic with a nice natural "bite" on the higher velocities. I really like how the UVI workstation/engine handles sampled pianos.


I may need to get Keysuite Acoustic at some point. The Electric suite is quite good!


----------



## CGR (Sep 17, 2020)

What . . . Friday already? Must be time for another round of 'Name That Piano':


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> What . . . Friday already? Must be time for another round of 'Name That Piano':


Hell yes!

Modartt Steingraeber?


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Modartt Steingraeber?


Interesting guess - it does have that very even tuning like the Pianoteq pianos, but it's none of them, or any other modelled piano. It's not often talked about this one, but has been around for a few years.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone have a list of all Steinway model B samples / modeled pianos out there?  I want to record some XSample walkthroughs and comparison videos, and I figured a video comparing a load of (deep) sampled Model B’s against the pretty compact yet gorgeous XSample B would be cool. One of those blind test type things. Turns out I hardly have any B’s


----------



## Alex C (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice cue! Some sort of cinematic piano? Don't hear much pedal resonance though ...


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Does anyone have a list of all Steinway model B samples / modeled pianos out there?  I want to record some XSample walkthroughs and comparison videos, and I figured a video comparing a load of (deep) sampled Model B’s against the pretty compact yet gorgeous XSample B would be cool. One of those blind test type things. Turns out I hardly have any B’s


Here's the other sampled Steinway Model B's I know of:

1. Synthogy Ivory Studio Grands (modern New York B)
2. ArtVista VGP3 (1960 Hamburg B)
3. Fluffy Audio Scoring Piano (modern Hamburg B)
4. East West Steinway B (modern Hamburg B)
5. EZKeys Studio Grand (modern Hamburg B)
6. Universal Audio Ravel Grand (don't own it - not sure if it's a New York or Hamburg B)
+ Pianoteq's Hamburg Steinway Model B


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

Alex C said:


> Nice cue! Some sort of cinematic piano? Don't hear much pedal resonance though ...


Thanks. This sampled piano was created as a studio/jazz/blues type of instrument, so not overly resonant and with a tight & focussed tuning (not much movement in the unisons).


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here's the other sampled Steinway Model B's I know of:
> 
> 1. Synthogy Ivory Studio Grands (modern New York B)
> 2. ArtVista VGP3 (1960 Hamburg B)
> ...


Awesome (shopping) list!! Many thanks Craig. Such knowledge, incredible!


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Awesome (shopping) list!! Many thanks Craig. Such knowledge, incredible!


Just remembered 2 more:
• AIR Mini Grand
• Versilian Studios Joachim's Piano (1890's New York Steinway B)


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

To me it sounds more like a Steinway Model D (which just leaves a few hundred choices).
So here's my first guess: Chocolate Audio Model D V2.


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> To me it sounds more like a Steinway Model D (which just leaves a few hundred choices).
> So here's my first guess: Chocolate Audio Model D V2.


Not a Steinway Andi, but a mid to large sized grand of another make.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> Just remembered 2 more:
> • AIR Mini Grand
> • Versilian Studios Joachim's Piano (1890's New York Steinway B)


The latter is on sale right now I think, the first one is one I actually have and like. Thanks again!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Acoustic Samples OldBlackGrand
_old Pleyel Grand Piano (F-71240 model from 1928)_


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rosewood Grand


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Acoustic Samples OldBlackGrand
> _old Pleyel Grand Piano (F-71240 model from 1928)_


Sorry Doc but not that one. This is too modern sounding and tightly tuned to be the old Pleyel Black Grand (which I have and really like).


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rosewood Grand


You're getting close Andi - good ears!


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

whatever it is, I love the sound!


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

https://parade.com/696898/m-b-roberts/was-mr-rogers-a-piano-prodigy/ also, some of you might get a kick out of this story


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> https://parade.com/696898/m-b-roberts/was-mr-rogers-a-piano-prodigy/ also, some of you might get a kick out of this story


What a wonderful article - thanks for the link. I think Tom Hanks starred in a recent film about him - must catch up with it.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

Session Keys Grand Y


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Session Keys Grand Y


You're getting close Andi - I'm impressed with your listening skills.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> Sorry Doc but not that one. This is too modern sounding and tightly tuned to be the old Pleyel Black Grand (which I have and really like).


Truth


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Steinberg Halion The Grand C7 
Sampletank 4 C7

somewhere in that “range”?
Your “jazz / blues” pointer kind of threw me in a different direction...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> https://parade.com/696898/m-b-roberts/was-mr-rogers-a-piano-prodigy/ also, some of you might get a kick out of this story


The link does not work for me...


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The link does not work for me...


must be a country thing? works here (US) and Australia (@CGR) :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> must be a country thing? works here (US) and Australia (@CGR) :(


Stupid GDPR


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Steinberg Halion The Grand C7
> Sampletank 4 C7
> 
> somewhere in that “range”?
> Your “jazz / blues” pointer kind of threw me in a different direction...


Yep, it's a Yamaha Grand - but not either of those.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Garritan CFX?


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Garritan CFX?


No - a smaller piano than that.


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> Yep, it's a Yamaha Grand - but not either of those.


Well, we can probably rule out the stock Logic EXS24 Yamaha Grand Piano 😂


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Well, we can probably rule out the stock Logic EXS24 Yamaha Grand Piano 😂


You'd be correct there!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

Keyscape LA Custom C7?

Edit: Didn't realize, it was just solved. Congratulations to @kmaster !


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Please, do NOT tell me it’s from 1985...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Keyscape LA Custom C7?
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize, it was just solved. Congratulations to @kmaster !


Good call


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Keyscape LA Custom C7?
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize, it was just solved. Congratulations to @kmaster !


No - he was right in it being the incorrect guess!


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Please, do NOT tell me it’s from 1985...


It's NOT from 1985!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> No - he was right in it being the incorrect guess!


Ah, OK.
What about Chocolate Audio Model 7 V2


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> It's NOT from 1985!


Thank God. I would have been eternally humiliated


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Sampletekk Seven Seas, or TVBO


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

OK, it's between a Yamaha C5 and C7.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, it's between a Yamaha C5 and C7.


Chocolate Audio O.D.D.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK, it's between a Yamaha C5 and C7.


Does that even exist? Google only shows me Citroen limousines and Corvettes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Does that even exist? Google only shows me Citroen limousines and Corvettes.


Well whaddayaknow... it does exist! Now I need this in my life... and I THINK you won!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

These days, whenever I am able to fight my GAS for piano VSTs, I go to Klaviano.com. Afterwards, the VST appears extremely cheap. For example here’s the cheapest C6 I could find. Imagine the shipping costs to The Netherlands.... 

Right. I’m off buying Craig’s List (see what I did there?) of Steinway B’s, and the Chocolate Audio 5 Bundle now. Have a good weekend chaps and gals!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well whaddayaknow... it does exist! Now I need this in my life... and I THINK you won!


I guessed the O.D.D. because it was the only sampled C6 I found and because I was already drawn to the 2 other chocolate audio grand pianos. But it didn't guess the C6 because of the sound. There are only a few soundcloud demos on the website and they don't even tell which of the 3 instruments (=mic combinations) was used. (Maybe I should have watched the youtube vid.)
So I'm curios to know which one @CGR used.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I guessed the O.D.D. because it was the only sampled C6 I found and because I was already drawn to the 2 other chocolate audio grand pianos. But it didn't guess the C6 because of the sound. There are only a few soundcloud demos on the website and they don't even tell which of the 3 instruments (=mic combinations) was used. (Maybe I should have watched the youtube vid.)
> So I'm curios to know which one @CGR used.


I do like what I’m hearing. So let’s wait for Craig’s answer!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I do like what I’m hearing. So let’s wait for Craig’s answer!


I'm not quite sure if I like what I'm hearing. Seconds 10-16 sound a bit plasticy to me. Maybe it's the soft attack from the ribbon mics?
But then again, I like the warmth of the chocolate audio pianos.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> These days, whenever I am able to fight my GAS for piano VSTs, I go to Klaviano.com. Afterwards, the VST appears extremely cheap. For example here’s the cheapest C6 I could find. Imagine the shipping costs to The Netherlands....
> 
> Right. I’m off buying Craig’s List (see what I did there?) of Steinway B’s, and the Chocolate Audio 5 Bundle now. Have a good weekend chaps and gals!


If you don't know the Merriam Music YouTube channel I highly recommend it for acoustic piano window-shopping.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> If you don't know the Merriam Music YouTube channel I highly recommend it for acoustic piano window-shopping.


I didn’t!


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 18, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> If you don't know the Merriam Music YouTube channel I highly recommend it for acoustic piano window-shopping.


So that is a channel I need to avoid


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I didn’t!


I think you will like it! The guy's a beautiful player and has taught me a lot about how pianos actually work. Just wish I could buy a nice Bechstein upright from him some day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I think you will like it! The guy's a beautiful player and has taught me a lot about how pianos actually work. Just wish I could buy a nice Bechstein upright from him some day.


I think I already like it, 2 minutes in to my first video.


----------



## CGR (Sep 18, 2020)

OK gentleman - yes, it's a Yamaha C6 sampled grand piano - known for their warmth of tone. It's the same size as a Steinway model B (211cm) and only 11cm shorter than the Yamaha C5, but different enough to warrant it being manufactured. (Yamaha also make a premium hand made S6 model).

I don't have the Chocolate Audio ODD piano - still not convinced from the demos and the walk through video - but I have their Model 7 and it's one of the better Yamaha C7 sampled pianos I have - very realistic and responsive to play.
So . . . If it's not the ODD piano, but it is a sampled Yamaha C6, then what is it? Well, deep in the online world of sampled pianos lies a little known musician, educator and independent sampled instrument developer named Randy Hoexter, and his Big Swing Face collection:






Big Swing Grand – BigSwingFace







www.bigswingface.com





. . . you're welcome!


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

Dang it @CGR. That’s quite a gem


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 18, 2020)

It's above my no brainer buy price, so I am safe for now. It does sound great though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> East West Steinway B (modern Hamburg B)


Is this one still sold? All I can find is their D (standalone and as part of their Gold / Diamond bundle with the Bösendorfer / Bechstein / Yamaha)


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Is this one still sold? All I can find is their D (standalone and as part of their Gold / Diamond bundle with the Bösendorfer / Bechstein / Yamaha)


It’s in QLSO


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

kmaster said:


> It’s in QLSO


Ah that explains things!


----------



## CGR (Sep 19, 2020)

Also sold separately here (half way down the page):






DAW Plugins: Orchestral Instruments, Drums & More | EastWest


Explore EastWest's award winning VST plugins & discover why our virtual instruments are used by professional musicians, producers, engineers & more.




www.soundsonline.com


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> ...
> So . . . If it's not the ODD piano, but it is a sampled Yamaha C6, then what is it? Well, deep in the online world of sampled pianos lies a little known musician, educator and independent sampled instrument developer named Randy Hoexter, and his Big Swing Face collection:
> 
> 
> ...


That was an interesting read about the tuning. When the piano tuner comes and tunes my (real physical!) piano, I always have the impression that chords with dissonant intervals work much better than before (and even if my children play it sounds a bit like music). So there's an explanation.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> Also sold separately here (half way down the page):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth 50$? Runs in PLAY6?


----------



## Alex C (Sep 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> Big Swing Grand – BigSwingFace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Downloaded the 9 note demo and the pedal sustain is actually handled quite well. Piano is a bit hard sounding but the tone can easily be mellowed down through the provided EQ buttons.

Edit: higher regions not as good as low and mid regions.


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Worth 50$? Runs in PLAY6?


I would say probably not, unless you're interested in it as a historical artifact. It was great for its time, and has a certain charm (as the recent demo showed), but I suspect it would be eclipsed in any mix of a piece by another piano (even another B) that could do whatever thing better.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I would say probably not, unless you're interested in it as a historical artifact. It was great for its time, and has a certain charm (as the recent demo showed), but I suspect it would be eclipsed in any mix of a piece by another piano (even another B) that could do whatever thing better.


Thanks. I got Joachim’s Piano instead.


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks. I got Joachim’s Piano instead.


And you've got the Xsample B!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

kmaster said:


> And you've got the Xsample B!


Which is great. I am scheming to make some XSample videos - hence my sudden “peak Steinway B” interest. I’m into those “comparison blind test” poll threads big time  and would love to create one (here)

So far I have:
- XSample B
- Fluffy Scoring Piano 
- AIR Mini Grand
- Joachim’s Piano

The other ones (EZKeys Studio Grand, Modartt, ...) are going on sale come BF, I reckon...


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Which is great. I am scheming to make some XSample videos - hence my sudden “peak Steinway B” interest. I’m into those “comparison blind test” poll threads big time  and would love to create one (here)
> 
> So far I have:
> - XSample B
> ...


The Pianoteq ones rarely go on sale - at least not the piano libraries. With EZKeys, you want to grab the low cost key library when they have their Xmas sale (one really discounted library per day) but don't register it right away. Usually after Xmas, they have a buy one extension library get one free sale. Register then and get the Studio grand as your free library. 

I do like the Studio Grand.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> The Pianoteq ones rarely go on sale - at least not the piano libraries. With EZKeys, you want to grab the low cost key library when they have their Xmas sale (one really discounted library per day) but don't register it right away. Usually after Xmas, they have a buy one extension library get one free sale. Register then and get the Studio grand as your free library.
> 
> I do like the Studio Grand.


I’m hoping for someone to sell their Pianoteq Standard or Pro with a couple of extensions which HAPPENS to include the B - because the cosmos likes me all of a sudden (or something)


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

I’ve been chatting about David Sylvian with @el-bo and was reminded of the awesome piano chops of Sakamoto. This was a B-Side of some vinyl single I used to have (maybe Orpheus?), I’ll check Discogs.

Anyway, I figured I’d share it here. Great sounding piano too. I think he plays a Yamaha, but I may be totally wrong about that. Enjoy!



Edit:
- checked, it’s the B-side of Let The Happiness In (great brass arrangements in that one, cool to use for a mock-up) off of the Secrets album (but was actually recorded in 1983)
- in the video below Ryuichi indeed plays a Yamaha:









Blue Of Noon - David Sylvian : Expect Everything And Nothing Less


Not available on CD!




www.davidsylvian.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

Have a nice relaxing sunday - all my piano friends!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ve been chatting about David Sylvian with @el-bo and was reminded of the awesome piano chops of Sakamoto. This was a B-Side of some vinyl single I used to have (maybe Orpheus?), I’ll check Discogs.
> 
> Anyway, I figured I’d share it here. Great sounding piano too. I think he plays a Yamaha, but I may be totally wrong about that. Enjoy!
> 
> ...




Lovely! Especially enjoyed where it broke open, at the 3-minute mark


----------



## el-bo (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Have a nice relaxing sunday - all my piano friends!




Needs playing directly via YT, at least for me. Briefly dipped in, but this one will have to wait for the right moment. Thanks for the link!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Lovely! Especially enjoyed where it broke open, at the 3-minute mark


That’s the best bit, where one can immediately recognize it’s Ryuichi. Those eruptions and staccatissimo notes are a signature sign! Some of the same stylings are on Mother & Child (if that’s the actual title) and also on Steel Cathedrals.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Needs playing directly via YT, at least for me. Briefly dipped in, but this one will have to wait for the right moment. Thanks for the link!


Yes - this one needs time


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## el-bo (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s the best bit, where one can immediately recognize it’s Ryuichi. Those eruptions and staccatissimo notes are a signature sign! Some of the same stylings are on Mother & Child (if that’s the actual title) and also on Steel Cathedrals.



Ah, cool! I'm really not familiar with anything he's done, past his involvement in Sylvian's work.

But I love 'Mother & Child', and especially the piano (Not just the solo). There are moments where the interaction of the piano with the main feel brings to mind (to me, at least) Satie's Gymnpédies:



Will definitely seek out some Sakamoto goodness


----------



## el-bo (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


>




Not so fond of this. It's an interesting fusion (Brings to mind the Pat Metheny Group' brush with drum-machines and samplers on 'We Live Here), but I think the electronic drum treatment is way too heavy-handed. It really suffocates the subtlety underneath. 

Just my opinion, of course


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Not so fond of this. It's an interesting fusion (Brings to mind the Pat Metheny Group' brush with drum-machines and samplers on 'We Live Here), but I think the electronic drum treatment is way too heavy-handed. It really suffocates the subtlety underneath.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course


I kind of dig it. Maybe try the ambient mix version. At the moment I’m also quite into some of the older Jon Hassell stuff, which may be more to your taste. His work with Eno is absolutely great


----------



## el-bo (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I kind of dig it. *Maybe try the ambient mix version*. At the moment I’m also quite into some of the older Jon Hassell stuff, which may be more to your taste. His work with Eno is absolutely great



Just did. It answered my "I wonder if there's a version without the drums" question in-the-making  Really beautiful!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

I may or may not have heard something about this through the grapevine... but friend of this forum @DanMcKinney has found another Baldwin... and this time it is “the ONE”. I will be closely following this one!








I bet he will announce this officially here as well..


----------



## newman (Sep 21, 2020)

Excellent news!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2020)

@DanMcKinney needs to raise $12k. His Kickstarter is live and he has 2 weeks. Who’s with me - I’ve backed him.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @DanMcKinney needs to raise $12k. His Kickstarter is live and he has 2 weeks. Who’s with me - I’ve backed him.



@UVI You will surely back this I hope! Dan is one of THE promotors of all things Falcon here on this forum, and he got me into your platform in the first place


----------



## Aare Havanese (Sep 22, 2020)

I‘ve just backed this too, hope it goes through


----------



## CGR (Sep 24, 2020)

And now, a little musical interlude with 'Name That Piano'. This week's track is an excerpt of the Henry Mancini song 'The Days of Wine and Roses' written for the film starring my creative hero Jack Lemmon (a great comedic and dramatic actor and a fine Jazz pianist) and Lee Remick. Here's Jack talking about the first time he heard the song during a break in filming on set:




The excerpt comes courtesy of a MIDI file by Australian Jazz pianist Doug McKenzie.


----------



## CGR (Sep 24, 2020)

For those interested, here's the full track of the above excerpt (the bass & drums were separate tracks in Doug McKenzie's MIDI file, and the drum mapping is a little off, but it will give you an idea):


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 24, 2020)

This is an interesting piano and I like it. The bass is strong and warm, yet it's rather thin (but not in a bad way) in the middle and upper registers. I love how it's not completely in tune (but not honky tonk). Probably an older piano.
Maybe Art Vista VGP 3?


----------



## CGR (Sep 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> This is an interesting piano and I like it. The bass is strong and warm, yet it's rather thin (but not in a bad way) in the middle and upper registers. I love how it's not completely in tune (but not honky tonk). Probably an older piano.
> Maybe Art Vista VGP 3?


You're on the right track Andi with it being an older piano, but it's not any of the Art Vista pianos. The tuning is a little out here and there (not unlike a non-perfectly tuned piano you'd hear in a small jazz club) which adds to it's realism.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 25, 2020)

Is it 8Dio The New 1928 Scoring Piano?


----------



## CGR (Sep 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Is it 8Dio The New 1928 Scoring Piano?


Similar tone but it's none of the 8dio pianos.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 25, 2020)

I just saw this on sale, maybe the Polkasound Grand Chick?
(And even if it isn't the Grand Chick, do you happen to have song featuring the Grand Chick? I could only find the 2 demos on the website but would like to here more. Although I probably can't go wrong with $9.)


----------



## CGR (Sep 25, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I just saw this on sale, maybe the Polkasound Grand Chick?
> (And even if it isn't the Grand Chick, do you happen to have song featuring the Grand Chick? I could only find the 2 demos on the website but would like to here more. Although I probably can't go wrong with $9.)


Not that one Andi, but I do have it. PM me a MIDI file if you'd like to hear some of your music with it.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 26, 2020)

CGR said:


> Not that one Andi, but I do have it. PM me a MIDI file if you'd like to hear some of your music with it.


Thank you, I might come back to your offfer. I'm currently working on a jazz combo song but I'm still waiting for a friend to finish the piano part. And I think, this piano could fit.

I'm running out of ideas for the current piano. Maybe acoustic samples Old Black Grand?


----------



## SGordB (Sep 26, 2020)

Puts me in mind of the Synchron Bosendorfer Upright. But the slight detuning seems out of place for that. Sounds great, regardless. And what a terrific clip of Jack Lemmon.


----------



## CGR (Sep 26, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Thank you, I might come back to your offfer. I'm currently working on a jazz combo song but I'm still waiting for a friend to finish the piano part. And I think, this piano could fit.
> 
> I'm running out of ideas for the current piano. Maybe acoustic samples Old Black Grand?


No problems. Not the Old Black Grand Pleyel, although similar in it's "vintage" tone.


----------



## CGR (Sep 26, 2020)

SGordB said:


> Puts me in mind of the Synchron Bosendorfer Upright. But the slight detuning seems out of place for that. Sounds great, regardless. And what a terrific clip of Jack Lemmon.


I hear what you mean, but it's none of the VSL pianos, or any sampled upright. And glad you enjoyed the Jack Lemmon clip. Google some of his piano playing - he really knew his way around a keyboard.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 27, 2020)

I have no idea what this piano is but I love the warmth and slight wandering in the tuning (bit harsh at higher velocities for my taste though) — mainly I just wanted to say thanks for the reminder of a beautiful tune.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here's the other sampled Steinway Model B's I know of:
> 
> 1. Synthogy Ivory Studio Grands (modern New York B)
> 2. ArtVista VGP3 (1960 Hamburg B)
> ...


The first one on the list has just gone on sale FYI








Music Software | Gear4music


Music Software | Gear4music




www.timespace.com


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey @doctoremmet ! No guess for the current piano? It's almost Friday again.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Hey @doctoremmet ! No guess for the current piano? It's almost Friday again.


I have been thinking HARD about this one, but ran out of ideas. Will post something withing the next hour! Believe it or not, I am actually composing some demo tracks. Well... two. Haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

While doing research I did find this, which I had never noticed before:









Boesendorfer Staccatos


We recorded a stunning Bösendorfer grand in the same room of "Solo Opera". We've been able to get 5 staccato round robins for a delicate pianissimo sound, as well as 3 RRs for the other dynamic layers (mf and f). This rather small collection is offered as a very expressive and detailed tool.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

I have it. Staring me in the face: Joachim’s Piano. A great Model B that I have bought in the sale but hadn’t really played yet.


----------



## CGR (Oct 1, 2020)

So the piano from last Friday is Imperfect Samples Walnut Grand 1908 Hamburg Steinway (Close + Player mic mix from the 3 mic Complete Edition). Good guesses @doctoremmet and @FlyingAndi with the vintage Steinways you suggested (Joachim’s 1890's Steinway B and 8Dio's 1928 Steinway).

Here's a contrasting one for this week:


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 1, 2020)

CGR said:


> So the piano from last Friday is Imperfect Samples Walnut Grand 1908 Hamburg Steinway (Close + Player mic mix from the 3 mic Complete Edition). Good guesses @doctoremmet and @FlyingAndi with the vintage Steinways you suggested (Joachim’s 1890's Steinway B and 8Dio's 1928 Steinway).
> 
> Here's a contrasting one for this week:


I did consider the Imperfect Samples Walnut Grand for a moment but dismissed it because the demos sounded too different to me. Shows how versatile some of these pianos are.

For todays piano my guess is Pianoteq Steingraeber E-272.


----------



## CGR (Oct 2, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I did consider the Imperfect Samples Walnut Grand for a moment but dismissed it because the demos sounded too different to me. Shows how versatile some of these pianos are.
> 
> For todays piano my guess is Pianoteq Steingraeber E-272.


Yes, I enjoy playing the Imperfect Walnut Grand - really like it's body & resonance, and despite reports of stability issues, it's been rock solid on my system in Logic Pro X and Kontakt 5.8.1

As for this week, it's a sampled piano, so not Pianoteq.


----------



## Kent (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> In time I will start an XSample Xperience thread, I hope some time in october.



Psst...it's October!! 

Also, has anyone ever told you that you bear a passing resemblance to Robert Louis Stevenson?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Psst...it's October!!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever told you that you bear a passing resemblance to Robert Louis Stevenson?


I FEEL the pressure. To be honest I am composing with a new viola library (alpha), so XSample will definitely happen but later this month 

And: no. When I did not have the beard a striking resemblence to Paul Kalkbrenner was brought to my attention though 

Cool dude though. Btw, my gf says she can see the resemblance. “It’s all in the eyes”. So you seem to be on to something hehe.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The first one on the list has just gone on sale FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got these. Omg. That Model B is gorgeous, very mellow and intimate. It may be the honeymoon, but I’d say this is top 3 material... Craig, what’s your take on the Ivory II stuff - they seem to have been around forever... Haven’t even tried the Bösendörfer yet.


----------



## Kent (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I FEEL the pressure. To be honest I am composing with a new viola library (alpha), so XSample will definitely happen but later this month
> 
> And: no. When I did not have the beard a striking resemblence to Paul Kalkbrenner was brought to my attention though
> 
> Cool dude though. Btw, my gf says she can see the resemblance. “It’s all in the eyes”. So you seem to be on to something hehe.


Ha! No worries, I'm just eager to hear how some of these instruments work in different contexts.


----------



## CGR (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I just got these. Omg. That Model B is gorgeous, very mellow and intimate. It may be the honeymoon, but I’d say this is top 3 material... Craig, what’s your take on the Ivory II stuff - they seem to have been around forever... Haven’t even tried the Bösendörfer yet.


I have all the Synthogy Ivory pianos, dating back to the 1st release of the Steinway D, Bösendorfer 290 & Yamaha C7 package. The American D is probably my favourite, and I was initially disappointed with the Studio Grands - they just seemed too mellow and "polite" compared to the American D. The lifeless tone I was experiencing with them was a far cry from the dynamic demos on the Synthogy website.

After spending some time tweaking the numerous settings, they started to "open up", and the playability and dynamic range is superb (the real una corda samples help with this). I find myself adjusting the built in EQ with the mids at +2.5db and the highs at +10db to give them more bite. The built in reverbs are pretty good too, and I mainly use the Jazz Club or Live Venue setting. I prefer the Bösendorfer 225 (have used it on several recent tracks) to the Steinway B, but it's great having both tone characters.

The one criticism I'd have with the Synthogy pianos is they tend to all sound a little too similar - there's a "house sound" with them that permeates all the pianos, probably due to their mixed mic techniques and the processing engine with it's modelled sustain resonance in place of playing back separate sustain pedal down samples. This works extremely well for half & re-pedalling, but the trade-off is you don't hear the full 3D resonance of real sustain pedal down notes interacting with the soundboard and body of the piano. An upside though is that the Ivory pianos sound very clean and controlled - it's hard to get a muddy resonant mess with them!

If Synthogy released Ivory 3.0 with separate close, mid & room/hall mic sets, and real full length sustain pedal down samples, they'd be number one in my book for sampled pianos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 3, 2020)

CGR said:


> I have all the Synthogy Ivory pianos, dating back to the 1st release of the Steinway D, Bösendorfer 290 & Yamaha C7 package. The American D is probably my favourite, and I was initially disappointed with the Studio Grands - they just seemed too mellow and "polite" compared to the American D. The lifeless tone I was experiencing with them was a far cry from the dynamic demos on the Synthogy website.
> 
> After spending some time tweaking the numerous settings, they started to "open up", and the playability and dynamic range is superb (the real una corda samples help with this). I find myself adjusting the built in EQ with the mids at +2.5db and the highs at +10db to give them more bite. The built in reverbs are pretty good too, and I mainly use the Jazz Club or Live Venue setting. I prefer the Bösendorfer 225 (have used it on several recent tracks) to the Steinway B, but it's great having both tone characters.
> 
> ...


Awesome post dude. Mr. Piano! ❤


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 4, 2020)

CGR said:


> As for this week, it's a sampled piano, so not Pianoteq.


The Melda MonasteryGrand?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> The Melda MonasteryGrand?


Nice!


----------



## CGR (Oct 6, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> The Melda MonasteryGrand?


Not that one. The piano in question is not European.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 9, 2020)

Spectrasonics Keyscape Grand?


----------



## CGR (Oct 10, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Spectrasonics Keyscape Grand?


No - it's the Synthogy Studio Grands New York Steinway B


----------



## chopin4525 (Oct 10, 2020)

CGR said:


> No - it's the Synthogy Studio Grands New York Steinway B


May I ask if the buzzing of the strings is something you can dial in to taste as an effect or it is just the recorded sample?


----------



## CGR (Oct 10, 2020)

chopin4525 said:


> May I ask if the buzzing of the strings is something you can dial in to taste as an effect or it is just the recorded sample?


That's the characteristic Steinway duplex scaling harmonics being emphasised by me bumping the built in EQ, so it can certainly be tamed. By default the Ivory Studio Grands are quite mellow.


----------



## Kent (Nov 16, 2020)

@CGR got any new pianos planned?

(and @doctoremmet I'm still looking forward to your Xsample reviews!)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

kmaster said:


> and @doctoremmet I'm still looking forward to your Xsample reviews!


Thanks. I am feeling _slightly_ better, so who knows. As for pianos... that APD Sampletekk deal looks nice. $31.60 for four pianos?


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven't bought a new piano since the Simple Sam Steinway came out. What is wrong with me?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 16, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I haven't bought a new piano since the Simple Sam Steinway came out. What is wrong with me?


I'd say go to the doctor, but with everything going on.... take two aspirin* and call me in the morning.

*I am not a doctor. Check with your real doctor before taking any medicine. One must have fine print whenever drugs are mentioned as they may cause all sorts of problems including an urge to buy VI's that you really don't need just because they are on sale.


----------



## CGR (Nov 25, 2020)

It's been a while - here's one to ponder. A simple tune so you can hear the notes ring out:


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 26, 2020)

While I'm happy that "Name the piano" is back, following vi-control is already a day job at the moment.
So I didn't have much time to listen to pianos.
Is it XPerimenta Due C3?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> While I'm happy that "Name the piano" is back, following vi-control is already a day job at the moment.
> So I didn't have much time to listen to pianos.
> Is it XPerimenta Due C3?



I never played this, but the sample certainly seems clangy enough to be a Yamaha. Doesn't the Due second piano sound a bit warmer and intimate than this sample?


----------



## ngineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Regrettably, I’m away from my piano for the holiday, but in my early morning stupor, I was wondering if it was Simple Sam (SSSG) with close microphones up and that wonderful room turned down.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Doesn't the Due second piano sound a bit warmer and intimate than this sample?


It does. The C3 is a great slightly less bright sampled piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I'm happy that "Name the piano" is back, following vi-control is already a day job at the moment


This, very much this.

I just got all remaining Sampletekk stuff, I did not yet have:


Sampletekk Black Grand mk II (Steinway Model D)
Sampletekk 7CG mk II Grand (Yamaha C7)
Sampletekk Clavinet
Sampletekk Cin-A, B, C and D (hybrids)
[Sampletekk runs a 90% off sale for existing customers, it was like $8.50 per instrument!]


----------



## ngineer (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This, very much this.
> 
> I just got all remaining Sampletekk stuff, I did not yet have:



Nice! Have you tried the Tubed Rhodes as well? I recently opened one of my previous Sampletekk bundles and really liked the sound.


----------



## Beans (Nov 26, 2020)

I just hope that I don't get the urge to buy anything new to me. I've got everything that I should really want (Noire, old Komplete stuff, Due, and CinePiano), but the Bosendorfer Upright and Simple Sam call to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Nice! Have you tried the Tubed Rhodes as well? I recently opened one of my previous Sampletekk bundles and really liked the sound.


Yes, I was extremely lucky to be the guy who bought @Mark Schmieder ’s Sampletekk collection. Thanks again Mark! I already owned White Grand and TBVO, and he basically had all non-pianos for sale. That Rhodes is awesome indeed. The only non-piano I did not yet have was the clav, so I got that one now. I fetched Blue Grand, Vertikal, SSG and Rain Piano in the $32 deal over at APD. And the rest in the current sale. Very happy with it!

The Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3 (Model B) is still looking at me, for $49.50 

And then I’m done.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> Simple Sam


Owwww nice one indeed!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This, very much this.
> 
> I just got all remaining Sampletekk stuff, I did not yet have:
> 
> ...



Did you see Modartt does a 30% discount on single instruments? *hides*

That doesn't happen that often. Pity I have most of them already.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Did you see Modartt does a 30% discount on single instruments? *hides*


I do not own Pianoteq 7 (yet). Very intrigued by it of course. And... as I mentioned earlier in this thread (dozens of pages ago)... whenever I have the energy to do it, I’d like to make a Steinway B shootout video, just for fun. So, I have the B by XSample, Versilian (Joachim’s Piano), Synthogy, Fluffy Audio. Art Vista is looking at me. EZKeys is looking at me.

And yes, Pianoteq has a B too, so... 🤣


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I do not own Pianoteq 7 (yet)...
> 
> And yes, Pianoteq has a B too, so... 🤣



Ah, I misunderstood you then. Well, that's probably best for your wallet then


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

@CGR and on topic: Art Vista Supergrand?


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> the Bosendorfer Upright and Simple Sam call to me.


You won't regret either of those.


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> While I'm happy that "Name the piano" is back, following vi-control is already a day job at the moment.
> So I didn't have much time to listen to pianos.
> Is it XPerimenta Due C3?


Neither of the Xperimenta Due Pianos.


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Regrettably, I’m away from my piano for the holiday, but in my early morning stupor, I was wondering if it was Simple Sam (SSSG) with close microphones up and that wonderful room turned down.


It has a similar clear and 'wiry' tone, but it's not the SSSG (or any other sampled Steinway).


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @CGR and on topic: Art Vista Supergrand?


I can hear the similarity but it's none of the ArtVista pianos.


----------



## Kent (Nov 26, 2020)

Sounds like a yammy to my potato ears


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Sounds like a yammy to my potato ears


Ha! No, it's not a Yamaha (which narrows the playing field). Also, it's not the Wholesounds Baldwin Parlor Grand either.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Is is.....a piano?


LOL! I really can't tell a lot of the individual pianos apart. This on is a lot harder and brighter than the ones I regularly use. At least the way I play them.


----------



## ngineer (Nov 26, 2020)

CGR said:


> It has a similar clear and 'wiry' tone, but it's not the SSSG (or any other sampled Steinway).


You mentioned ‘wiry’, so one of the Sampletekk’s? 

The White Grand/Malmsjo?

Wish I weren’t away from my audio stuff for this


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

ngineer said:


> You mentioned ‘wiry’, so one of the Sampletekk’s?
> 
> The White Grand/Malmsjo?
> 
> Wish I weren’t away from my audio stuff for this


It's none of the Sampletekk Pianos, but a sampled piano from a little known developer.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 26, 2020)

Does Chocolate Audio count as "little known"?
The 88 Series Model D V2?


----------



## CGR (Nov 26, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Does Chocolate Audio count as "little known"?
> The 88 Series Model D V2?


Yeah, Chocolate Audio do fly under the radar, and I'm a fan of their Model 7, O.D.D Piano, Model D & Upright, but it's not any of those. The piano I used in the audio clip doesn't run in Kontakt.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2020)

Is it AcousticSamples Kawaii EX-Pro? That can get pretty klangy and runs in UVI.


----------



## CGR (Nov 27, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Is it AcousticSamples Kawaii EX-Pro? That can get pretty klangy and runs in UVI.


Ooh . . . getting close Marcus - good ears!


----------



## freecham (Nov 27, 2020)

Maybe the Production Voices Estate Grand (Sforzando version) ?


----------



## CGR (Nov 27, 2020)

freecham said:


> Maybe the Production Voices Estate Grand (Sforzando version) ?


So close! But not a Production Voices piano.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 27, 2020)

The Basilica Grand?


----------



## Kent (Nov 27, 2020)

whatever it is, I love that tone! seems perfectly suited for the material you chose, @CGR


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> The Basilica Grand?


+1

Sound very much like the Michael Picher Basilica Grand!


----------



## freecham (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes, it could be the Basilica grand. The demos are on more classical side but it it can be more intimate.


----------



## CGR (Nov 27, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> The Basilica Grand?


Spot on Andi - well done. The Basilica Grand is a hidden gem in my opinion. The RX-7 model he sampled is Kawai's answer to Yamaha's C7 (both 7'6"). Although the Basilica Grand has just 6 velocity layers (similar to the Acoustic Samples Kawai EX-Pro) the developer Michael captured sustain pedal up & down samples, as well as release samples. The samples were recorded at 32bit 96kHz and down sampled to 24bit 48kHz FLAC files, and take less disk space than equivalent WAV files.

It can get a little touchy on some dynamic layer transitions, but overall a high quality, cleanly captured, bright & punchy sampled piano and a bargain at $22 (or get the Kawai Grand & Kawai Upright bundle for $40).

PS: It runs in the free Plogue Sforzando plugin in, but doesn't have a custom GUI or any nice pics on the interface - just the basic controls!


----------



## freecham (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you CGR for making me see this piano in a new light. I knew it but I didn't think it could sound like this. I tested the demo and I like it very much.


----------



## CGR (Nov 27, 2020)

freecham said:


> Thank you CGR for making me see this piano in a new light. I knew it but I didn't think it could sound like this. I tested the demo and I like it very much.


It's needs a bit of work to bring out the best in it. Some EQ & a little compression really helps, plus a touch of reverb as well.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2020)

Congrats @FlyingAndi , good call!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 28, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Congrats @FlyingAndi , good call!


Thanks, but it was you and @freecham who pointed me towards Kawai. It was easy from there (and with the limited number of Kawai libraries).


----------



## Andy Davidson (Nov 28, 2020)

CGR said:


> Spot on Andi - well done. The Basilica Grand is a hidden gem in my opinion. The RX-7 model he sampled is Kawai's answer to Yamaha's C7 (both 7'6"). Although the Basilica Grand has just 6 velocity layers (similar to the Acoustic Samples Kawai EX-Pro) the developer Michael captured sustain pedal up & down samples, as well as release samples. The samples were recorded at 32bit 96kHz and down sampled to 24bit 48kHz FLAC files, and take less disk space than equivalent WAV files.
> 
> It can get a little touchy on some dynamic layer transitions, but overall a high quality, cleanly captured, bright & punchy sampled piano and a bargain at $22 (or get the Kawai Grand & Kawai Upright bundle for $40).
> 
> PS: It runs in the free Plogue Sforzando plugin in, but doesn't have a custom GUI or any nice pics on the interface - just the basic controls!



Thank you, I've not bought a library for a month or two, so that $40 bundle is tempting as this sounded wonderful!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Nov 28, 2020)

Not meaning to hijack this thread but help! There's a piano library that has the "out of tune ad lib singing" mixed into it, it was a tribute to a famous songwriter who would ad lib out of tune to his piano playing!

I've actually got this library, but I can't for the life of me find it again! I thought it was Embertone Walker D 1955 or Piano In Blue, but I can't find it in there!

There's a setting called "Doug" or similar name, where you can set the volume of the singing behind the piano! I've gone through loads of my libraries tonight but just can't find it!

So name that piano!!! 

Any feedback very much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Not meaning to hijack this thread but help! There's a piano library that has the "out of tune ad lib singing" mixed into it, it was a tribute to a famous songwriter who would ad lib out of tune to his piano playing!
> 
> I've actually got this library, but I can't for the life of me find it again! I thought it was Embertone Walker D 1955 or Piano In Blue, but I can't find it in there!
> 
> ...


Isn't that the Simple Sam piano?


----------



## Andy Davidson (Nov 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Isn't that the Simple Sam piano?



@dzilizzi WINNER!!!! THANK YOU!!! Yes, it's tucked away in the settings page, called "Glenn Mode", I'd possibly have never remembered it was SSSSG!!!!

Thanks again, much appreciated!

PS. The Glenn in question:









Glenn Gould - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> @dzilizzi WINNER!!!! THANK YOU!!! Yes, it's tucked away in the settings page, called "Glenn Mode", I'd possibly have never remembered it was SSSSG!!!!
> 
> Thanks again, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Sometimes my memory works! Glad to have helped.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Nov 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Sometimes my memory works! Glad to have helped.


You did for sure, I doubt I've have found it in SSSSG again, I was sure it was somewhere in Emberton Walker D!!!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Dec 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> Spot on Andi - well done. The Basilica Grand is a hidden gem in my opinion. The RX-7 model he sampled is Kawai's answer to Yamaha's C7 (both 7'6"). Although the Basilica Grand has just 6 velocity layers (similar to the Acoustic Samples Kawai EX-Pro) the developer Michael captured sustain pedal up & down samples, as well as release samples. The samples were recorded at 32bit 96kHz and down sampled to 24bit 48kHz FLAC files, and take less disk space than equivalent WAV files.
> 
> It can get a little touchy on some dynamic layer transitions, but overall a high quality, cleanly captured, bright & punchy sampled piano and a bargain at $22 (or get the Kawai Grand & Kawai Upright bundle for $40).
> 
> PS: It runs in the free Plogue Sforzando plugin in, but doesn't have a custom GUI or any nice pics on the interface - just the basic controls!



@CGR Thank you for this, I've tried the demo of the Basilica Pianos this morning and 27 seconds in, I knew it was a must buy! Wonderful instruments, downloading the bundle as we speak.

Thanks for letting us in on this hidden gem!


----------



## CGR (Feb 21, 2021)

It's been a long time between drinks, but now here's another episode of . . .






Today I bring you an excerpt from the Norwegian composer and pianist Edvard Grieg (1843-1907):

View attachment GRIEG-Solvejg's Song Op. 52 No.4-EXCERPT.mp3


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice release samples on this one. I swear i feel i played this one before....


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 22, 2021)

C. Bechstein Digital Grand?


----------



## CGR (Feb 22, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> C. Bechstein Digital Grand?


Nice try Andy - it is a large concert grand of similar size, but not a Bechstein.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2021)

Imperfect Samples Walnut Steinway?


----------



## CeDur (Feb 22, 2021)

I would bet it's not CFX nor C7, some Hamburg Steinway sampled here, probably. So many Ds sampled, so hard do guess


----------



## CGR (Feb 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Imperfect Samples Walnut Steinway?


It does have a slightly Imperfect quality to it, but none of the Imperfect Samples pianos


----------



## CGR (Feb 22, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I would bet it's not CFX nor C7, some Hamburg Steinway sampled here, probably. So many Ds sampled, so hard do guess


You're correct here with it not being a CFX or C7, but it's not a Steinway either. It's a tough task I realise!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Mar 6, 2021)

Bump!
The UVI F Grand?


----------



## CGR (Mar 6, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> Bump!
> The UVI F Grand?


Nice try but not a Fazioli.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 7, 2021)

Acoustic Samples Kawai EX-Pro


----------



## CGR (Mar 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Acoustic Samples Kawai EX-Pro


----------



## keepitsimple (Apr 30, 2021)

@CGR let's see if you can guess those.

Piano A
Piano B
Piano A (again)

RAUM as reverb on both.


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2021)

keepitsimple said:


> @CGR let's see if you can guess those.
> 
> Piano A
> Piano B
> ...


Hmmm. Piano B sounds like Sampletekk's White Grand. Piano A is maybe the Sampletekk TVBO/7CG?


----------



## keepitsimple (Apr 30, 2021)

CGR said:


> Hmmm. Piano B sounds like Sampletekk's White Grand. Piano A is maybe the Sampletekk TVBO/7CG?


Piano B is correct. 
Piano A is half-correct. It's Sampletekk but not the Yamahas.


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2021)

keepitsimple said:


> Piano B is correct.
> Piano A is half-correct. It's Sampletekk but not the Yamahas.


I guess it's their Black Grand Steinway D? The hybrid CIN-A sounds a little like this too. Not sure.


----------



## keepitsimple (Apr 30, 2021)

CGR said:


> I guess it's their Black Grand Steinway D? The hybrid CIN-A sounds a little like this too. Not sure.


Black Grand MkII (Ambient Mic only).


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2021)

Those old Sampletekk pianos still hold up well today with the best of them in my opinion. Your playing sounds great with them - really clear and articulate.


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2021)

keepitsimple said:


> Black Grand MkII (Ambient Mic only).


That's the pick of the Black Grand mic positions I think. The treble is really open and 3 dimensional. Good stuff


----------



## keepitsimple (Apr 30, 2021)

CGR said:


> Those old Sampletekk pianos still hold up well today with the best of them in my opinion. Your playing sounds great with them - really clear and articulate.


Thanks. They do. Something about that white Grand that's unique. I have a friend who swears by this piano and refuses to use anything else.


----------



## CGR (Apr 30, 2021)

keepitsimple said:


> Thanks. They do. Something about that white Grand that's unique. I have a friend who swears by this piano and refuses to use anything else.


Yeah, that White Grand (an early 1900's Malmsjo concert grand) has some real mojo, and the bass is very clear and powerful without getting boomy. Great dynamics too – I keep coming back to it. It has that certain "something".


----------



## CeDur (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm missing the game, so my little contribution here. Recorded on X, same MIDI rendered through Y (velocities matched, same reverb used).

Piano X:
View attachment Piano X.mp3


Piano Y:
View attachment Piano Y.mp3


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 12, 2021)

Here we go...
Piano X: The Grandeur 
Piano Y: Garritan CFX


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 12, 2021)

Almost my guess:
Piano X: R275
Piano Y: Garritan CFX


----------



## CeDur (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice guesess guys, but no hit  


FlyingAndi said:


> Here we go...
> Piano X: The Grandeur
> Piano Y: Garritan CFX


One of them is a sampled Steinway D and the other is Yamaha.


PaulieDC said:


> Almost my guess:
> Piano X: R275
> Piano Y: Garritan CFX


X is not Ravenscroft, but soundwise they have a lot in common, both very clean sounding.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 13, 2021)

CeDur said:


> Nice guesess guys, but no hit
> 
> One of them is a sampled Steinway D and the other is Yamaha.
> 
> X is not Ravenscroft, but soundwise they have a lot in common, both very clean sounding.


I'm not good at this because I don't have all the pianos. But my first thought was X was a Steinway D and Y was a Yamaha. X has that heavier sound, whereas Y is lighter to me. Past that, I don't know. Glad to see I might be getting better at this.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 13, 2021)

Just a shot in the dark - Piano in Blue and Alicia's Keys?


----------



## CeDur (Jul 13, 2021)

OK, so final tip: they are both from the same VI vendor.


----------



## davinwv (Jul 13, 2021)

CeDur said:


> OK, so final tip: they are both from the same VI vendor.


X = Ivory II American D
Y = Ivory I Yamaha C7


----------



## harmaes (Jul 14, 2021)

davinwv said:


> X = Ivory II American D
> Y = Ivory I Yamaha C7


That seems to be close if I play the American D, don't own the C7 from Ivory. Other option could be the VSL D and CFX.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 14, 2021)

To summarize:
- Neither of them is Garritan, VSL, Ivory, Ravenscroft, Piano in Blue, Alicia's Keys (nor Grandeur)
- They are from the same vendor
- X is Yamaha C7 and Y is Steinway D, so some guesses where partially correct regarding instruments sampled, but the order was wrong 

I must admit it's not a very easy guess, until you own at least one of those, because none of them is a 'character' piano, it's rather clean sound. I used the same mic positions on both, no EQ, no compression, with minimum reverb not to mask it's original sound. Maybe I could have played something different to showcase the sound . Reveal coming in 9h from now (so 48h after original post).


----------



## harmaes (Jul 14, 2021)

East West QL or e-instruments Session Keys where the latter is quite clean sounding.


----------



## chopin4525 (Jul 14, 2021)

Session Keys sampled a CFX not a C7 if I remember correctly. They remind me a lot of The Grand3 pianos and their brightness but I could be wrong.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 14, 2021)

Production Voices Concert Grand and Production Grand?


----------



## CeDur (Jul 14, 2021)

@FlyingAndi congratulations, you won! It is indeed Production Voices:
X - Production Grand 2
Y - Concert Grand

I hope someone will be able to provide another samples so we can continue playing


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 16, 2021)

OK, so here's a new one:

View attachment T10P4Piano.mp3


----------



## CeDur (Jul 16, 2021)

It has a very vintage sound. At first I thought it's an upright, but not sure anymore. Maybe Old Black Grand by Acousticsamples?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 16, 2021)

CeDur said:


> It has a very vintage sound. At first I thought it's an upright, but not sure anymore. Maybe Old Black Grand by Acousticsamples?


I was a little bit surprised, actually. It sounds older than I remembered it.
I think it's not even marketed as vintage sounding.
So it's not the Old Black Grand.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 16, 2021)

This game is too hard! But that piano sure sounds like the old skool GPO 'Steinway Piano' (I think it also appeared as 'Steinway Jazz Piano' in the Garritan Jazz & Big Band).


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 16, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> This game is too hard! But that piano sure sounds like the old skool GPO 'Steinway Piano' (I think it also appeared as 'Steinway Jazz Piano' in the Garritan Jazz & Big Band).


No, the sample library is not that old.


----------



## chopin4525 (Jul 17, 2021)

It's either a small grand or an upright, I hear copper wound strings in the bass a mile away. I'll give it a shot failing miserably as usual: Galaxy Bluethner?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2021)

chopin4525 said:


> It's either a small grand or an upright, I hear copper wound strings in the bass a mile away. I'll give it a shot failing miserably as usual: Galaxy Bluethner?


It's not an upright. But you're on the right track.
It's not the Galaxy Bluethner.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 17, 2021)

It's not as small as the Bluethner, but not concert size either.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 18, 2021)

Another hint: it's the only piano library from that developer.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 19, 2021)

Hmm.. Baldwin Parlor Grand?


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 19, 2021)

it sounds a bit like the Westwood Alt Piano.
Edit : But excuse me you said it wasn't an upright piano


----------



## chillbot (Jul 19, 2021)

Not an old library, check.
Not a concert piano, check.
Only piano library from that developer, check.

Gotta be Botdog Piano!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 19, 2021)

It's not the Baldwin Parlor Grand (and again I'm wondering what is happening with the Chapel Grand).
Not Westwood either.
The botdog piano is very close. It's almost as new as the botdog.
I think I might be playing it at a velocity which is higher than the velocity in the demos for this piano which showcase a rather soft intimate timbre.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 20, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I think I might be playing it at a velocity which is higher than the velocity in the demos for this piano which showcase a rather soft intimate timbre.


Hmm, I thought that maybe Audio Brewers Pianoforte, but just realized it's not their only piano library. I have no more ideas :D


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 20, 2021)

OK last hint. It's currently on sale and from time to time you see banner advertisements here on vi-control.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 20, 2021)

This last hint tells me it's ArtVista (but they have more than 1 piano library) or Nocutrne Baby Grand. If it's the latter, I would be surprised, since yesterday I listened to its demos and haven't found many similarities to you recording


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 20, 2021)

CeDur said:


> This last hint tells me it's ArtVista (but they have more than 1 piano library) or Nocutrne Baby Grand. If it's the latter, I would be surprised, since yesterday I listened to its demos and haven't found many similarities to you recording


Yes, it's actually the Nocturne Baby Grand. The demos are at much lower velocities where it sounds quite different.
I don't have any of the ArtVista Pianos (yet), but I love listening to the VGP3 playlist


----------



## CeDur (Jul 20, 2021)

So I'm kind of 'the winner', but the taste of victory has been reduced by the last hint, it was much easier. Still..


----------



## rottoy (Jul 22, 2021)

Okay, it's time to guess again!
Which sample library is playing some Mozeli-ooozart here?
View attachment Rondo Alla Turca_rur.mp3


----------



## CGR (Jul 22, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Okay, it's time to guess again!
> Which sample library is playing some Mozeli-ooozart here?
> View attachment Rondo Alla Turca_rur.mp3


Ah, that would be the Audio Brewers Pianoforte Fazioli maybe?


----------



## CGR (Jul 22, 2021)

Geez! Dad goes away on leave for a while and you kids run amok! 

I've been neglecting my Friday posts recently so here's a trip back to the early 80's, and the sweeping, romantic _'Jessica's Theme'_ composed by Bruce Rowland from the film _'The Man from Snowy River'._

Giving a big head-start on this in revealing it's a Steinway sampled piano. OK - start guessing!

View attachment Jessica's Theme - Man From Snowy River.mp3


----------



## CeDur (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Ah, that would be the Audio Brewers Pianoforte Fazioli maybe?


Octave around middle C and below indeed sounds very similiar to Pianoforte. There is this kind of "plunkiness" in lower notes? It's not a pun against Pianoforte, just my limited vocabulary when describing sound in English.



CGR said:


> Geez! Dad goes away on leave for a while and you kids run amok!
> 
> I've been neglecting my Friday posts recently so here's a trip back to the early 80's, and the sweeping, romantic _'Jessica's Theme'_ composed by Bruce Rowland from the film _'The Man from Snowy River'._
> 
> ...


Soniccouture Hammersmith?


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

CeDur said:


> . . .
> Soniccouture Hammersmith?


Not the Hammersmith.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Okay, it's time to guess again!
> Which sample library is playing some Mozeli-ooozart here?
> View attachment Rondo Alla Turca_rur.mp3


Maybe Ivory Upright U5? This is a tough one!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 23, 2021)

EastWest


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> EastWest


I can hear the similarities but not the East West Steinway D.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 23, 2021)

The only other clean sounding Steinway D library I'm familiar with is Production Voices Concert Grand, so maybe..?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

UVI Model D?


----------



## CeDur (Jul 23, 2021)

I only had Ravenscroft 275 from VILabs/UVI, but if all their libs are so clean, it might be that.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Geez! Dad goes away on leave for a while and you kids run amok!
> 
> I've been neglecting my Friday posts recently so here's a trip back to the early 80's, and the sweeping, romantic _'Jessica's Theme'_ composed by Bruce Rowland from the film _'The Man from Snowy River'._
> 
> ...


Ivory II Steinway Model B?


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

None of the above. This piano is part of a collection of orchestral instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Orchestral Tools Steinway B


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Orchestral Tools Steinway B


Like your reasoning but not that one. This piano was also released as a standalone piano, but is no longer available in that form.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Eastwest B that is part of EWSO? (One of the few B's I still do not own)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Wait. It could be the Miroslav Steinway...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Philharmonik Grand Piano Demo


Philharmonik Grand Piano demo from Miroslav Philharmonik 2 http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/philharmonik2/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 23, 2021)

Te sound reminds me of the free Tascam CV Piano -GVI.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

germancomponist said:


> Te sound reminds me of the free Tascam CV Piano -GVI.


Nice guess but no. It's an old one but not that old.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Philharmonik Grand Piano Demo
> 
> 
> Philharmonik Grand Piano demo from Miroslav Philharmonik 2 http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/philharmonik2/
> ...


Very similar Doc but not that one. You are getting close though


----------



## rottoy (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Maybe Ivory Upright U5? This is a tough one!





CGR said:


> Ah, that would be the Audio Brewers Pianoforte Fazioli maybe?


Neither of the above. I'll take in a few more guesses before the reveal.
It's definitely an upright, a rarely sampled piano.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Neither of the above. I'll take in a few more guesses before the reveal.
> It's definitely an upright, a rarely sampled piano.


Hmmm. One of the EZkeys uprights?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Hmmm. One of the EZkeys uprights?


Getting warmer! You've got the locale right.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Getting warmer! You've got the locale right.


Sampletekk's Rain Piano?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Eastwest B that is part of EWSO? (One of the few B's I still do not own)


Just checking... Not this one?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm running out of ideas....


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just checking... Not this one?


Not that one.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I'm running out of ideas....


It's a tough one. It's hidden away in a collection of Orchestral instruments, along with a Steinway B. Has been around for years, and had a few updates. This particular Steinway D is a subset/lite version of a more detailed stand-alone sampled piano which is no longer on the market.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

Cinematic Studio Piano? (No)


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cinematic Studio Piano?


No - that's a Yamaha C7.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> No - that's a Yamaha C7.


Check hehe


----------



## rottoy (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Sampletekk's Rain Piano?


Unfortunately no.

Okay, I fully deserve admonition for this. I've been naughty. 
I promised to keep you folks posted if I ever got around to 
recording the upright piano I used for my Pianobook sample library "*Rättvik Upright*" again.

Well, I have, and that Rondo alla Turca ditty is the first test run I did with it.
*Rättvik Upright Redux* is a reality!
I snuck it in here because I was curious to hear what you folks thought it sounded like.

I'll hijack the thread no longer. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> Okay, I fully deserve admonition for this. I've been naughty.
> I promised to keep you folks posted if I ever got around to
> ...


Ha! Nice one  I remember downloading the original version and liking its character. Sounds really good and handles that nimble playing well. You plan to release an updated version?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Ha! Nice one  I remember downloading the original version and liking its character. Sounds really good and handles that nimble playing well. You plan to release an updated version?


I'll see what comes of it in the end.
I might do some additional recording before I decide whether or not to put it out there.


----------



## CGR (Jul 23, 2021)

OK, the mystery Steinway D is the Garritan GPO5 Concert D Grand Piano. It's a single stereo mix 1.7GB sample set which I believe was take from the old multi mic perspective Garritan Steinway D. The demo I posted used the built in Ambient Convolution Reverb and a little built in EQ.

There is also an Intimate Steinway D skewed toward the lower velocities, and two versions of a Steinway B (Studio and Resonant versions). I really like them - very playable, consistent and clear. They load up quickly in the included Aria Engine (based on Plogue's Sforzando player).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> two versions of a Steinway B (Studio and Resonant versions


Still available?


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Still available?


Looks like it:









Features and Benefits - Garritan


You can produce breathtaking orchestral music Garritan Personal Orchestra democratized the creation of orchestral music by making a comprehensive collection of virtual orchestral instruments both accessible and affordable. GPO 5 continues in this tradition by vastly expanding the number of...




www.garritan.com





FYI, I bought it on sale at Audio Deluxe early last year for about $108 USD


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2021)

CGR said:


> Looks like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fair price. Thanks!


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2021)

Still available for that price at Audio Deluxe:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2021)

Tempted! Thanks mate!


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tempted! Thanks mate!


No problems  There are a number of demos worth checking out, but I haven't really played with the orchestral instruments much. Some sound surprisingly good for a "one size fits all" orchestral library, and would be very serviceable in the right hands.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 24, 2021)

Regarding Garritan Steinway, it's interesting how something so 'small' compared to current libraries offers such a nice sound. It's so clean and I like clean.


----------



## CGR (Jul 24, 2021)

CeDur said:


> Regarding Garritan Steinway, it's interesting how something so 'small' compared to current libraries offers such a nice sound. It's so clean and I like clean.


I agree. It punches way above its weight and has great note definition on the attacks, with a natural sustain & resonance. Not too many controls to distract you (it does have controls for dynamic range & release, and a basic EQ) but one very well captured mic perspective (not artificially wide) means you can just load it up and start producing music. The built in Convolution reverbs in the Aria Player work very well with the instruments.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 29, 2021)

Pianoteq


----------



## CGR (Sep 2, 2021)

Carry on . . .


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice ! Hoping to find _comparable_ 'alternative' Reverb in skinny toolbox ..... ?? 😞 
-------------------------------
Blackhole 
R4 _ Nimbus _ PhoenixVerb 
Nexcellence 
RC 24 /48
bx_rooMS


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 2, 2021)

CGR said:


> No - that's a Yamaha C7.


I thought nobody had guessed the piano for over a year after seeing only first and last page


----------



## CGR (Sep 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Nice ! Hoping to find _comparable_ 'alternative' Reverb in skinny toolbox ..... ?? 😞
> -------------------------------
> Blackhole
> R4 _ Nimbus _ PhoenixVerb
> ...


From what I know of those Reverbs, I'd start with Nimbus (although bx rooMS looks like it may be suitable)


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2021)

CGR said:


> From what I know of those Reverbs, I'd start with Nimbus (although bx rooMS looks like it may be suitable)


Much appreciated @ CGR ! Saves massive time /effort for immediate needs. 
Clearly need to invest that for longer term learning.


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

I seem to have come late. It's intetesting to guess them! And here's another sampled piano, playing Für Elise. Guess! 

Edit: Sorry I forgot to turn off the reverb in my Cubase template. The previous version had some extra concert hall reverb added. I've removed the external reverb plugin so as to make it as dry as possible though it's a room mic.
This is a room mic with a low default volume. I boosted the volume by 12db but didn't use a limiter or a compressor. Sorry if the sound quality has worsened.


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

fan455 said:


> I seem to have come late. It's intetesting to guess them! And here's another sampled piano. Guess!


Hmmm. Tough one given the amount of hall reverb/ambience. A very subdued version of Für Elise too. Maybe the Orchestral Tools Steinway/Roon Piano from Metropolis Ark 2?


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> Hmmm. Tough one given the amount of hall reverb/ambience. A very subdued version of Für Elise too. Maybe the Orchestral Tools Steinway/Roon Piano from Metropolis Ark 2?


I think it has better clarity and dynamics than OT's pianos. No external reverb was added. It's a room mic.


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

fan455 said:


> I think it has better clarity and dynamics than OT's pianos. No external reverb was added. It's a room mic.


Simple Sam's Signature Grand, or maybe Soundiron's Mont Clarion Steinway?


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> Simple Sam's Signature Grand, or maybe Soundiron's Mont Clarion Steinway?


No. SSSG seems clearer than this. Soundiron's hall grand has a very different reverb (a church). Btw, how does SSSG's far mic sound like? Never listened to and I'm curious about it.


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> Hmmm. Tough one given the amount of hall reverb/ambience. A very subdued version of Für Elise too. Maybe the Orchestral Tools Steinway/Roon Piano from Metropolis Ark 2?


Sorry, I forgot to turn off the hall reverb in my Cubase template. I've updated it to the driest possible version..


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

This is a tough one. Thinking it's a sampled piano I don't own, like Project SAM Essentials Piano Mystique, or the Spitfire Hans Zimmer Piano? It sounds "limited" in velocity range/sampling depth. Could it be something like Ivy Audio's Piano in 162?


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Btw, how does SSSG's far mic sound like? Never listened to and I'm curious about it.


I very much like it for the natural hall character & narrower stereo image.


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

Last guess - CinePiano Room or Surround mic? (although it sounds a little too "vintage" for that)


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> This is a tough one. Thinking it's a sampled piano I don't own, like Project SAM Essentials Piano Mystique, or the Spitfire Hans Zimmer Piano? It sounds "limited" in velocity range/sampling depth. Could it be something like Ivy Audio's Piano in 162?


You got it! It's piano in 162. Ambient mic only.


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2021)

fan455 said:


> You got it! It's piano in 162. Ambient mic only.


Ha! I remember having a play with it when first released. Pretty sure the guy who created that went on to work with Impact Soundworks and their Pearl Concert Grand Yamaha C7.


----------



## fan455 (Sep 8, 2021)

CGR said:


> Ha! I remember having a play with it when first released. Pretty sure the guy who created that went on to work with Impact Soundworks and their Pearl Concert Grand Yamaha C7.


Yeah, the way he sampled from a room perspective in Piano in 162 is similar to Pearl Concert Grand. I love this free gem so much, but found it hard to mix the close mic and ambient mic so used ambient mic solely. Having such a level of "full" sounded (rather than thin) room mic, also with hearable key press attack, is so rare. Even vsl's pianos sampled in a huge stage sounded a bit thin to me. If you raise largely its volume, you may hear more realistic Steinway B details. But only using ambient mic could really make studio quality production suck. 
Btw Piano in 162 has a so "standard", realistic and also dreamy typical Steinway tone, unlike some vintage or character Steinway sample libraries (Walker 1955, Cinepiano, SSSG or Vintage D). Maybe not that playable due to its limited velocity layers range (5 velocity layers), Thanks Ivy Audio for making this free.


----------



## CGR (Sep 16, 2021)

Getting a jump start on Friday - here's another 'name that sampled piano' for those who have the time & interest. An excerpt I played by Scottish composer Craig Armstrong and his solo piano performance of his film themes – 'Piano Works'.

View attachment Craig Armstrong Excerpt.mp3


----------



## fan455 (Sep 20, 2021)

CGR said:


> Getting a jump start on Friday - here's another 'name that sampled piano' for those who have the time & interest. An excerpt I played by Scottish composer Craig Armstrong and his solo piano performance of his film themes – 'Piano Works'.
> 
> View attachment Craig Armstrong Excerpt.mp3


Synchron Bosendorfer Upright?


----------



## CGR (Sep 20, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Synchron Bosendorfer Upright?


No, this one is a grand piano, and the only model of its kind released as a sampled piano.


----------



## fan455 (Sep 20, 2021)

CGR said:


> No, this one is a grand piano, and the only model of its kind released as a sampled piano.


Like a full of character piano? Could it be Ravenscroft 275?


----------



## CGR (Sep 20, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Like a full of character piano? Could it be Ravenscroft 275?


Good guess, but not that one. It's a common brand but not so common model.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2021)

Craig, wild guess. Yamaha C6, Chocolate Audio O.D.D.


----------



## CGR (Sep 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Craig, wild guess. Yamaha C6, Chocolate Audio O.D.D.


Nice try Doc, but not that one (FYI, there is another Yamaha C6 on the market - the Big Swing Grand by Randy Hoexter):






Big Swing Grand – BigSwingFace







www.bigswingface.com


----------



## fan455 (Sep 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> Nice try Doc, but not that one (FYI, there is another Yamaha C6 on the market - the Big Swing Grand by Randy Hoexter):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Synchron Bosendorfer 280vc maybe?


----------



## CGR (Sep 23, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Synchron Bosendorfer 280vc maybe?


It has a similar clear tone, but the piano in question is the Hamburg Steinway Model C sampled by Light & Sound Samples:




__





Concert Grand


Light and Sound Concert Grand vst for Kontakt




www.lightandsoundsamples.com




_BTW, although I have a few demos in their Soundcloud playlist, I purchased this sampled piano when first released on the intro offer of $99._


----------



## fan455 (Sep 23, 2021)

CGR said:


> It has a similar clear tone, but the piano in question is the Hamburg Steinway Model C sampled by Light & Sound Samples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it has twelve or thirteen mics, how did you pick and mix them to create the track? Sounds nice!


----------



## CGR (Sep 23, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Wow, it has twelve or thirteen mics, how did you pick and mix them to create the track? Sounds nice!


Yeah, 6 are mono mics, + 5 stereo mics and a Mix Mic option. The mics I used for the demo track were a mix of Decca + XY stereo mics, and the Ribbon and M149 mono mics, plus some reverb. The developer Paul - who is a fine pianist and a friendly guy - released some updates and additional features after the launch in response to user feedback about some harsh sounding notes and velocity inconsistencies around middle C, which noticeably improved it.

I remember a particularly vocal critic really giving the developer Paul a hard time, and I got the sense he was frustrated with the criticism (which was pretty full on from memory). Regardless, I really enjoy working with the piano - its clear tone works very well if you need definition, dynamics are very good, and the upper mids & treble are very open and realistically resonant. I believe the developer Paul intended to return to the studio to capture more samples (or even redo the whole thing) but then Covid struck and delayed his plans. Not sure if anything is still planned.


----------



## CGR (Sep 23, 2021)

VI Control's @keepitsimple (Rabih) made this dynamic demo:




Any comments about the piano Rabih?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2021)

I should have known….







Light & Sound Samples - Steinway C - The Quest!


So. Recently I was reminded of the existence of this cool sounding piano: At the time of my writing this (July 2020) on sale for 50% off - €75. The product page is here: https://www.lightandsoundsamples.com/concertgrand.html —————————————————— Ok, so what about this QUEST...




vi-control.net


----------



## Alex C (Sep 24, 2021)

I deleted that from my HD because of poor pedal resonance samples.


----------



## CGR (Sep 26, 2021)

Here's another one to ponder – a three mic mix plus some internal reverb. An excerpt from the song 'Cold as Christmas' – the opening track from Elton John's 1983 album _Too Low for Zero_:

View attachment Cold as Christmas.mp3


----------



## fan455 (Sep 29, 2021)

CGR said:


> Yeah, 6 are mono mics, + 5 stereo mics and a Mix Mic option. The mics I used for the demo track were a mix of Decca + XY stereo mics, and the Ribbon and M149 mono mics, plus some reverb. The developer Paul - who is a fine pianist and a friendly guy - released some updates and additional features after the launch in response to user feedback about some harsh sounding notes and velocity inconsistencies around middle C, which noticeably improved it.
> 
> I remember a particularly vocal critic really giving the developer Paul a hard time, and I got the sense he was frustrated with the criticism (which was pretty full on from memory). Regardless, I really enjoy working with the piano - its clear tone works very well if you need definition, dynamics are very good, and the upper mids & treble are very open and realistically resonant. I believe the developer Paul intended to return to the studio to capture more samples (or even redo the whole thing) but then Covid struck and delayed his plans. Not sure if anything is still planned.


Thanks! I found in some piano library comparisons that the bass notes of this piano library seem too strong, and the tone of the bass notes are not very consistent with mid and upper notes. But your track is pretty decent with the bass. How did you deal with it?


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 29, 2021)

CGR said:


> I believe the developer Paul intended to return to the studio to capture more samples (or even redo the whole thing) but then Covid struck and delayed his plans. Not sure if anything is still planned.


I really hope an update is still coming because this piano has a really unique tone and vibe, but I generally avoid it these days because on the first piece I recorded with it I ran into some quite annoying variances in resonance/timbre over a range of only about 3 velocity between some neighbouring notes, and had to do some pretty extreme EQ tweaking to make it passable. But overall, what a sound!


----------



## cqd (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah, I love the light and sound Concert grand..
I kinda stopped using it when I got signature grand, but whenever I load it up I prefer it..

I am eagerly awaiting the update..


----------



## Kabuki (Sep 30, 2021)

Letting you guys know, as someone who knows nothing about pianos, this thread was such a joy to go through.  It blows my mind that skilled pianists actually hear flaws in these things. To piano muggles like me, they all sound absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CGR (Sep 30, 2021)

fan455 said:


> Thanks! I found in some piano library comparisons that the bass notes of this piano library seem too strong, and the tone of the bass notes are not very consistent with mid and upper notes. But your track is pretty decent with the bass. How did you deal with it?


I don't have a problem with that. The various mics have a big impact on the tone, and I've found certain combinations seem to clash, but this unedited example I played live (with the built in reverb, the dynamics reduced a tad, and +2db EQ at 100Hz) was using my preferred mic mix of the XY stereo mic, a mono ribbon centred and 2 mono mics panned hard left & right.

View attachment L&S Steinway model C - MISTY.mp3


----------



## fan455 (Sep 30, 2021)

CGR said:


> I don't have a problem with that. The various mics have a big impact on the tone, and I've found certain combinations seem to clash, but this unedited example I played live (with the built in reverb, the dynamics reduced a tad, and +2db EQ at 100Hz) was using my preferred mic mix of the XY stereo mic, a mono ribbon centred and 2 mono mics panned hard left & right.
> 
> View attachment L&S Steinway model C - MISTY.mp3


Thanks! I'll try your setting later. The piano has a comfortable and solid mechanical key press attack that I love so much. But when rendering the same midi files it sounds noticably heavier on the bass compared to the Galaxy Vintage D, a well velocity mapped piano library. And the upper notes sometimes get overwhelmed by the bass. Maybe I got to adjust the midi or the eq.


----------



## CGR (Sep 30, 2021)

BTW, the mystery piano from last Friday is the Sforzando/Aria engine edition of the Production Voices Estate Grand (Kawai). A great 'in your face' pop piano 

View attachment Estate Grand Kawai - Rocket Man.mp3


----------



## keepitsimple (Dec 3, 2021)

CGR said:


> VI Control's @keepitsimple (Rabih) made this dynamic demo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still think it's a great piano in terms of reactivity and response. I'll have to apologize for not providing any in depth details hence i haven't played it for ages ⌛...


----------

